# LET IT BE KNOWN!



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its Official, this is the topic that proves to everyone else out there that has their doubts bout the MidWest. The MidWest has Let It Be Known that it cant Get Fuked With!! For those that havent checked out the newest Truucha, the MidWest puts it down packed... with CLEAN hoppers, CLEAN rides, not the kind with body parts missing or flyin off, thats coo that riders are doin in the 80's and 90 inch marks, dont get me wrong i like seein some of that shit, but i rather see CLEAN pretty cars with the front ends in the air, THATS FOOTAGE!!! I dont know who else agrees with me on this, but the MidWest is on the map for sure, its pretty obvious what flys over here and what doesnt, and those arent rules, those are things the MidWest just agrees on naturally...we dont sit down and write them down, you dont have to agree with them, you do what you want, but get ready to get have the MidWest ride ya when we see em'... uffin: uffin: 

This is Silver from the Majestics 'Chicago', like always, Not Givin' A Fuck...and Reppin the MidWest!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

If anyone has anymore pics of rides post em up...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2005, 01:50 PM~3788791
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda roof does this car have?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

mayn that's what the fuck I'm talkin bout, let that shit be known my nizzle, it's the Chitown & the MidWest representin :thumbsup:

whaddup Silver :wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i believe its a 80 monte 'Laundau' the special model, i think there were only a few made that year. when Panky gets on here im sure he'll tell you.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 10 2005, 02:57 PM~3788815
> *mayn that's what the fuck I'm talkin bout, let that shit be known my nizzle, it's the Chitown & the MidWest representin :thumbsup:
> 
> whaddup Silver :wave:
> *



wusup homie, ya know we GOTTA let everyone know that the MidWest including the Chi. aint playin nomore.. :biggrin: we got them purty cars...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2005, 01:57 PM~3788816
> *i believe its a 80 monte 'Laundau' the special model, i think there were only a few made that year. when Panky gets on here im sure he'll tell you.
> *


Hmm... I thought he told a roof off a different car or somethin. I've seen 67-72 Chevy Pick-up roofs on 60-66 Chevy's, looks pretty sick.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

naw not this one homie,its original. if im wrong , then one of the WestSide members will correct me.. uffin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2005, 04:00 PM~3788830
> *wusup homie, ya know we GOTTA let everyone know that the MidWest including the Chi. aint playin nomore.. :biggrin: we got them purty cars...
> *


look here Silver, lemme step this shit up for everyone that thought we were a joke, or more or less, thought I was a joke:



















so strike it up on the wall, MIDWEST RYDAS 4 LIFE!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

mid west does have clean hoppers  :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you know who got the cleanest though? I think it's between Nimster and HULK with the baddest rides in Chicago


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Hell yes, Midwest reps them show rides hittin bumper..glad ya'll holdin it down.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wait till a little later on when all the MidWest riders get on here and peep this topic out, then we really gonna bring it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

It looks like Jimmy is swallowing that mic like a whore does a cock LOL


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 02:29 PM~3788917
> *It looks like Jimmy is swallowing that mic like a whore does a cock LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn mayn, cant wait to see that shit homie


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2005, 03:51 PM~3788991
> *HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON
> *



this one is gonna be sick!!!!


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2005, 04:51 PM~3788991
> *HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON
> *


holy shit that is bitchin


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

MID WEST BOUT TA DO DIS HERE.....AND THAT IMPALA IS GONNA BE RIGHT FO SHO'


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

yea nice to see the midwest keeping it *CLEAN* Not always about being the highest in my book .


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2005, 09:51 PM~3788991
> *HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON
> *


I saw this at hollywoods this will be up for cleanest around for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

another pic


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HELLA YA


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

The pink and the black monte are destroying their back bumpers damn. They are nice cars and I love hoppers but is'nt there a way they could keep from smashing the rear and ruining it? Just something Ive wondered about for a while. Is it cause they just don't care or what? I know that the bumper fillers for most of the g-bodys can get pricy :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Sep 11 2005, 07:21 AM~3791850
> *The pink and the black monte are destroying their back bumpers damn. They are nice cars and I love hoppers but is'nt there a way they could keep from smashing the rear and ruining it? Just something Ive wondered about for a while. Is it cause they just don't care or what? I know that the bumper fillers for most of the g-bodys can get pricy :0
> *



just take it off and repaint it :biggrin: that's just the price you pay for hitting inches :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 11 2005, 06:44 AM~3791891
> *just take it off and repaint it  :biggrin:  that's just the price you pay for hitting inches  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I see  well put


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 05:29 PM~3788917
> *It looks like Jimmy is swallowing that mic like a whore does a cock LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

I think what some company or companies should do to shut up the whole industry is to have like a SUPER BOWL of hopping and have the boys and even the gals come out and prove who has the best SHIT in the country . WHAT DO YA THINK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 11 2005, 11:03 AM~3792895
> *I think what some company or companies should do to shut up the whole industry is to have like a SUPER BOWL of hopping and have the boys and even the gals come out and prove who has the best SHIT in the country . WHAT DO YA THINK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

MIDWEST! We doin' it out here!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlaqueWerkz_@Sep 11 2005, 02:03 PM~3792895
> *I think what some company or companies should do to shut up the whole industry is to have like a SUPER BOWL of hopping and have the boys and even the gals come out and prove who has the best SHIT in the country . WHAT DO YA THINK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea good idea. How bout they have it in a central location? Like Vegas maybe? :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 03:17 PM~3793431
> *yea good idea. How bout they have it in a central location? Like Vegas maybe?  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 03:17 PM~3793431
> *yea good idea. How bout they have it in a central location? Like Vegas maybe?  :uh:
> *


bad place, west coast home court advantage. how about like a ghetto olympics type setup somewhere neutral like Maine or Vermont (no home court advantage there) and the winning team gets 1000 dollars and free stuff from the sponsors :dunno:


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

STL ??hmm


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Sep 11 2005, 05:21 AM~3791850
> *The pink and the black monte are destroying their back bumpers damn. They are nice cars and I love hoppers but is'nt there a way they could keep from smashing the rear and ruining it? Just something Ive wondered about for a while. Is it cause they just don't care or what? I know that the bumper fillers for most of the g-bodys can get pricy :0
> *


nice pics looks like the midwest is doing it.cars look nice but in time they will fall apart,just like what you see on the west coast,I think the bumperless cars you see out here are the result of the owner not caring about that car cuzz hes building another one already or he built it knowing it *will *fall apart, so who cares.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 04:30 PM~3793718
> *nice pics looks like the midwest is doing it.cars look nice but in time they will fall apart,just like what you see on the west coast,I think the bumperless cars you see out here are the result of the owner not caring about that car cuzz hes building another one already or he built it knowing it will fall apart, so who cares.
> *


This may be true on the west coast...But another Midwest unwritten rule....CLEAN.....A clean car with chrome and paint & most important STYLE doing 50's will be talked about......a car doing 80's/90's with no paint or chrome is easly forgotten 


I have heard of a few more midwest cars comming out next season....and I think this side of the map just may get a little more respect as car builders  :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 11 2005, 02:58 PM~3793875
> *This may be true on the west coast...But another Midwest unwritten rule....CLEAN.....A clean car with chrome and paint & most important STYLE doing 50's will be talked about......a car doing 80's/90's with no paint or chrome is easly forgotten
> I have heard of a few more midwest cars comming out next season....and I think this side of the map just may get a little more respect as car builders    :biggrin:
> *


the tough competition going higher and higher has made the quality of cars go down, and other states not in the west have improved their quality is true,just as long as no one says we dont have any clean hoppers out here


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 11 2005, 05:15 PM~3793643
> *bad place, west coast home court advantage. how about like a ghetto olympics type setup somewhere neutral like Maine or Vermont (no home court advantage there) and the winning team gets 1000 dollars and free stuff from the sponsors :dunno:
> *


exactly i was being a smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 06:07 PM~3793922
> *the tough competition going higher and higher has made the quality of cars go down, and other states not in the west have improved their quality is true,just as long as no one says we dont have any clean hoppers out here
> *


well by the looks of all the videos out now days it is hard to tell :dunno:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Sep 10 2005, 09:38 PM~3790465
> *yea nice to see the midwest keeping it CLEAN Not always about being the highest in my book .
> *


Keepin it clean for sure...wass up John see u in a few weeks in Vegas homie...


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2005, 03:51 PM~3788991
> *HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON
> *


Cant wait to see that Roller.....


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 03:08 PM~3793934
> *well by the looks of all the videos out now days it is hard to tell  :dunno:
> *


I guess about half are clean and half arent ,people film the high ones the uglier ones,theres just alot of cars out here.Also for example,when I brought out my car It was hopping,then people would roll up with a primer car and try to compete,so now I dont hop it ,let the ugly ones go at it, so thats whats in the videos.If I would have kept hopping for the past six years,my car wouldnt exist anymore


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 02:30 PM~3793718
> *nice pics looks like the midwest is doing it.cars look nice but in time they will fall apart,just like what you see on the west coast,I think the bumperless cars you see out here are the result of the owner not caring about that car cuzz hes building another one already or he built it knowing it will fall apart, so who cares.
> *


unfurtuantely that is wrong we aint like cali folks if it fall of it gets put back on were not lazy


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 11 2005, 03:22 PM~3793995
> *unfurtuantely that is wrong we aint like cali folks if it fall of it gets put back on were not lazy
> *


Dont ruin the topic, :angry:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 03:26 PM~3794013
> *Dont ruin the topic, :angry:
> *


by what dumbass its the truth


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Midwest....... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Sep 11 2005, 05:13 PM~3793952
> *Keepin it clean for sure...wass up John see u in a few weeks in Vegas homie...
> *


4 sure homie


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin: MIDWEST DOING THE DAM THING


----------



## MazdaMadness (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 01:21 PM~3793191
> *MIDWEST! We doin' it out here!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

<-------------midwest representative


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

<----------Reppin :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

<---------------------- CAL PARK REPPIN BIIIIIIIIIIG :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

the midwest is defenitly on the map for sure, and i have noticed the midwest stepped their game up, however i see a lot of pokes and subliminal shots takin to the west on this topic......which is not cool cause we know where the best cars are at :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 07:11 PM~3794517
> *the midwest is defenitly on the map for sure, and i have noticed the midwest stepped their game up, however i see a lot of pokes and subliminal shots takin to the west on this topic......which is not cool cause we know where the best cars are at :dunno:
> *


mayn aint nobody takin shots at y'all in the west hoe-mie. We just reppin our region the same way the west rep Califas


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 08:11 PM~3794517
> *the midwest is defenitly on the map for sure, and i have noticed the midwest stepped their game up, however i see a lot of pokes and subliminal shots takin to the west on this topic......which is not cool cause we know where the best cars are at :dunno:
> *



Most everybody is talking about the qaulity of hoppers out there here lately. It has declined since the bumperles G-body era.  Cali is still doing it, but the Midwest is coming up. There are going to be a grip of nice hoppers out next year.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

mid west puting it down lrm lux hop champ from OHIO?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 11 2005, 07:31 PM~3794625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie, that's some nice shit mayn :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 05:24 PM~3794585
> *Most everybody is talking about the qaulity of hoppers out there here lately.  It has declined since the bumperles G-body era.    Cali is still doing it, but the Midwest is coming up.  There are going to be a grip of nice hoppers out next year.
> *


*
"most everbody is talking about the quality of hoppers out there here lately"
I dont understand what that means.......no hate intended but are you basically saying the midwest has cleaner hoppers than the west coast?????dont let those truucha tapes fool you*


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 07:41 PM~3794676
> *"most everbody is talking about the quality of hoppers out there here lately"
> I dont understand what that means.......no hate intended but are you basically saying the midwest has cleaner hoppers than the west coast?????dont let those truucha tapes fool you
> *


fuck mayn, how come everytime the midwest represent ourselves and give props to each other, y'all from the west always gotta come up in our threads and try to accuse us of takin cheap shots at the west? aint nobody tried to say shit bad about the west coast and they rides homie, we just representin the central time zone and how we put it down out here where we livin at. so just let us ride and do what we do. if you feel like we taking shots at Cali or y'all build the better rides then go ahead and ride to that, cuz we just doing our thang like we always do


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 11 2005, 03:22 PM~3793995
> *unfurtuantely that is wrong we aint like cali folks if it fall of it gets put back on were not lazy
> *


USMC devildawg:
thats cool that you guys are reppin and giving props to each other....you said that im accusing you of taking cheap shots.....well i guess you didnt read the post above i quoted :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 07:59 PM~3794768
> *USMC devildawg:
> thats cool that you guys are reppin and giving props to each other....you said that im accusing you of taking cheap shots.....well i guess you didnt read the post above i quoted :dunno:
> *


man thats one person talkin out his ass, not the whole thread. and you know that when yall be making those west coast threads, y'all be dissin us about our shit. chalk it up to sibling rivalry. if yall think yall cars are better, then keep thinking that. For me, Nim and Hulk's cars are the best I've seen ANYWHERE, east, west, midwest, durrty south. It's all in the eye of who's looking at it. No offense to anyone out west


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 11 2005, 03:28 PM~3794025
> *by what dumbass its the truth
> *


I told you not to ruin the topic ,but you did anyway by taking cheap shots,I wont go back and forth with this but thanks to you people will think this topic is about putting down the west. FROM WHAT I HAVE READ YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PUNK ASS BITCH.BUT OF COURSE YOU WONT CUZZ THATS ALL YOU CAN DO,YOU CANT CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING GOOD ON A SUBJECT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT(LOWRIDING) :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *NICE BIKE* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 06:41 PM~3794952
> *I told you not to ruin the topic ,but you did anyway by taking cheap shots,I wont go back and forth with this but thanks to you people will think this topic is about putting down the west. FROM WHAT I HAVE READ YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PUNK ASS BITCH.BUT OF COURSE YOU WONT CUZZ THATS ALL YOU CAN DO,YOU CANT CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING GOOD ON A SUBJECT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT(LOWRIDING) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


very well put big homie.....this was a midwest appreciation thread and we all should keep it that way, cause the midwest is defenitally making some noise....props to the midwest :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 08:41 PM~3794952
> *I told you not to ruin the topic ,but you did anyway by taking cheap shots,I wont go back and forth with this but thanks to you people will think this topic is about putting down the west. FROM WHAT I HAVE READ YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PUNK ASS BITCH.BUT OF COURSE YOU WONT CUZZ THATS ALL YOU CAN DO,YOU CANT CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING GOOD ON A SUBJECT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT(LOWRIDING) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man let it ride mayn. that's one person out of a whole quarter billion in the midwest. I respect the west and what yall do, but this my home homie, so of course I'mma give props to my own before anywhere else in the world, that includes the west. But we all ridin like we gonna ride, so let's just call it even and do what we do, RIDE!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 08:47 PM~3794995
> *very well put big homie.....this was a midwest appreciation thread and we all should keep it that way, cause the midwest is defenitally making some noise....props to the midwest :thumbsup:
> *


right back at ya :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 06:41 PM~3794952
> *I told you not to ruin the topic ,but you did anyway by taking cheap shots,I wont go back and forth with this but thanks to you people will think this topic is about putting down the west. FROM WHAT I HAVE READ YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PUNK ASS BITCH.BUT OF COURSE YOU WONT CUZZ THATS ALL YOU CAN DO,YOU CANT CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING GOOD ON A SUBJECT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT(LOWRIDING)  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 NICE BIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


taking cheap shots :uh: so speaking the truth is taking a cheap shot at least one rumor has been confirmed that cali folks are bitches who get their panties in a twist when the truth is spoken. keep telling yourself that cause you will be in for a rude awakening. i know what a car is supposed to look like foo you cant tell me that but i can tell you cause youhalfasses cant keep your cars together.

its a nice bike at least i aint got shit falling off it.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

the midwest , has been doin the most from coast to coast ..... dont get me wrong cali and washington has some TIGHT ASS shit , but today i would say when it comes to HOPPERS DOING BIG inches with CLEAN shit , they are behind ......... everyone over here already knows not to pull out with some bumper missing rolling junkyard stuck on the bumper piece of shit , or you will get clowned on ! this post is not to piss anyone off , just stating the facts , no hate intended .... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

No matter what we do in the midwest most of us will never get the respect from the west coast. It's just because of where we are at. there will be a few out there like Brent that get respect from the west but for the most part everyone considers the midwest hillbilies.....It doesn't help when everyone swings on the nuts of the west.....I know they have nice shit out there but I am trying to build shit to beat that shit........it's one thing to respect what someone does and it's another to ride their dick.


the only respect the midwest is gettin is from the midwest


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

We having a big hopping contest on this show and it's paying out big bucks for the MASTERS OF THE STREETS hop and anything and everything go's. More info. on it later after the chicago lowrider council picnic. So have them bring it to the show and show them how mid-west do it.  




> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2005, 01:44 PM~3788766
> *Its Official, this is the topic that proves to everyone else out there that  has their doubts bout the MidWest. The MidWest has Let It Be Known that it cant Get Fuked With!! For those that havent checked out the newest Truucha, the MidWest puts it down packed... with CLEAN hoppers, CLEAN rides, not the kind with body parts missing or flyin off, thats coo that riders are doin in the 80's and 90 inch marks, dont get me wrong i like seein some of that shit, but i rather see CLEAN pretty cars with the front ends in the air, THATS FOOTAGE!!! I dont know who else agrees with me on this, but the MidWest is on the map for sure, its pretty obvious what flys over here and what doesnt, and those arent rules, those are things the MidWest just agrees on naturally...we dont sit down and write them down, you dont have to agree with them, you do what you want, but get ready to get have the MidWest ride ya when we see em'... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> This is Silver from the Majestics 'Chicago', like always, Not Givin' A Fuck...and Reppin the MidWest!!!!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone knows that the midwest is doing the damn thing and thats why they don't show props obiously they cant prove us wrong so they just don't say anything.Its cool though as long as we know we are keeping it real


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Sep 12 2005, 08:01 AM~3797029
> *We having a big hopping contest on this show and it's paying out big bucks for the MASTERS OF THE STREETS hop and anything and everything go's. More info. on it later after the chicago lowrider council picnic. So have them bring it to the show and show them how mid-west do it.
> *


anything goes so stuck cars and cars hoping against trucks shit are you serious what if they don't have bumpers?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2005, 02:51 PM~3788991
> *HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON
> *



:0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2005, 02:44 PM~3788766
> *Its Official, this is the topic that proves to everyone else out there that  has their doubts bout the MidWest. The MidWest has Let It Be Known that it cant Get Fuked With!! For those that havent checked out the newest Truucha, the MidWest puts it down packed... with CLEAN hoppers, CLEAN rides, not the kind with body parts missing or flyin off, thats coo that riders are doin in the 80's and 90 inch marks, dont get me wrong i like seein some of that shit, but i rather see CLEAN pretty cars with the front ends in the air, THATS FOOTAGE!!! I dont know who else agrees with me on this, but the MidWest is on the map for sure, its pretty obvious what flys over here and what doesnt, and those arent rules, those are things the MidWest just agrees on naturally...we dont sit down and write them down, you dont have to agree with them, you do what you want, but get ready to get have the MidWest ride ya when we see em'... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> This is Silver from the Majestics 'Chicago', like always, Not Givin' A Fuck...and Reppin the MidWest!!!!
> *


WHATS UP SILVER! :wave: 
well put homie!
how u feeling?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2005, 08:08 AM~3797040
> *anything goes so stuck cars and cars hoping against trucks shit are you serious what if they don't have bumpers?
> *



I'm just glad Nim sees the difference and how stuck cars and shit should not be compared to street style hopping cars. :thumbsup: All that shit we gave you has been paying off. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2005, 04:16 PM~3797669
> *I'm just glad Nim sees the difference and how stuck cars and shit should not be compared to street style hopping cars.  :thumbsup:  All that shit we gave you has been paying off.  :biggrin:
> *


You don't have a front bumper?You need to learn from nim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2005, 01:44 PM~3788766
> *Its Official, this is the topic that proves to everyone else out there that  has their doubts bout the MidWest. The MidWest has Let It Be Known that it cant Get Fuked With!! For those that havent checked out the newest Truucha, the MidWest puts it down packed... with CLEAN hoppers, CLEAN rides, not the kind with body parts missing or flyin off, thats coo that riders are doin in the 80's and 90 inch marks, dont get me wrong i like seein some of that shit, but i rather see CLEAN pretty cars with the front ends in the air, THATS FOOTAGE!!! I dont know who else agrees with me on this, but the MidWest is on the map for sure, its pretty obvious what flys over here and what doesnt, and those arent rules, those are things the MidWest just agrees on naturally...we dont sit down and write them down, you dont have to agree with them, you do what you want, but get ready to get have the MidWest ride ya when we see em'... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> This is Silver from the Majestics 'Chicago', like always, Not Givin' A Fuck...and Reppin the MidWest!!!!
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 12 2005, 12:02 PM~3797930
> *You don't have a front bumper?You need to learn from nim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




You are an idiot...you need to learn from smart people. Now don't go fucking up yet another topic with your childish bullshit.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2005, 01:50 PM~3788791
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NO IMPALAS??????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 12:09 PM~3797966
> *NO IMPALAS??????
> *



ummmhh.....5th car down? Take your sunglasses off ray charles.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2005, 11:16 AM~3797669
> *I'm just glad Nim sees the difference and how stuck cars and shit should not be compared to street style hopping cars.  :thumbsup:  All that shit we gave you has been paying off.  :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT THE SHIT YOU HAVE BEEN GIVING ME YOU AIN'T SAID SHIT TO ME THAT WOULD MAKE ME CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY CAR ALL YOU SAY IS BIG TIRES YOU JUST ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE i WILL IGNORE FROM NOW ON


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Then why did you take the bumper off the brown caprice....but not just pull the bumper off your caddy like you said you were going to? :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2005, 05:15 PM~3797994
> *ITS NOT THE SHIT YOU HAVE BEEN GIVING ME YOU AIN'T SAID SHIT TO ME THAT WOULD MAKE ME CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY CAR ALL YOU SAY IS BIG TIRES YOU JUST ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE i WILL IGNORE FROM NOW ON
> *


I'm glad to see all the shit i've been telling you is starting to pay off.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up homie fuck them haters ,thats all they know.Lets see who is puttin it down at the biggest lowrider show there is.Majestics will be i know that for a fact,what about the rest of these lil peeps??????????????????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 12 2005, 12:21 PM~3798020
> *I'm glad to see all the shit i've been telling you is starting to pay off.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what up homie fuck them haters ,thats all they know.Lets see who is puttin it down at the biggest lowrider show there is.Majestics will be i know that for a fact,what about the rest of these lil peeps??????????????????
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 11 2005, 06:25 PM~3795210
> *the midwest , has been doin the most from coast to coast  ..... dont get me wrong cali and washington  has some TIGHT ASS shit , but today i would say when it comes to HOPPERS DOING BIG inches with CLEAN shit , they are behind ......... everyone over here already knows not to pull out with some bumper missing rolling junkyard stuck on the bumper piece of shit ,  or you will get clowned on ! this post is not  to piss anyone off , just stating the facts , no hate intended .... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2005, 12:15 PM~3797994
> *ITS NOT THE SHIT YOU HAVE BEEN GIVING ME YOU AIN'T SAID SHIT TO ME THAT WOULD MAKE ME CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY CAR ALL YOU SAY IS BIG TIRES YOU JUST ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE i WILL IGNORE FROM NOW ON
> *


fuck all them haters Nim, big ups to you and the whole Majestics crew for puttin it down for the Chitown homie

good luck to yall in Vegas


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:32 AM~3797750
> *MIDWEST IS STILL WEAK. NYC PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck NYC and the whole northeast

MIDWEST HOMIE REPRESENTIN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 12 2005, 12:43 PM~3798140
> *fuck all them haters Nim, big ups to you and the whole Majestics crew for puttin it down for the Chitown homie
> 
> good luck to yall in Vegas
> *


tHANKS HOMIE.ARE YOU GOING TO THE COUNCIL PICNIC?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2005, 10:13 AM~3797987
> *ummmhh.....5th car down?  Take your sunglasses off ray charles.
> *


I DIDN'T SAY IMPALA. IMPALAS! PLURAL DUMB ASS HICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 12:50 PM~3798177
> *I DIDN'T SAY IMPALA. IMPALAS!  PLURAL DUMB ASS HICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Why does it always have to be an Impala? I have seen a lot of other cars out here in the Midwest that deserves alot more props then some of the Impalas from west. Anybody can have an impala with some rusty rocker panels and floorboards, put some juice on it and tallk shit saying," I got a 64 bithces!! What you got homie??". Im proud to claim my Cutlass with NO rust and ALLL NEW interior and FRESH paint and CHROME wheels. And I must add, " 1 BADASS HARDLINE SETUP IN THE TRUNK", thanks to Mr. Hardlines. MIDWEST DEFINATELY REPRESENTS FROM "ALL" ANGLES OF THE GAME.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

And may I say the Cutlas has a awesome hardline setup. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2005, 12:49 PM~3798172
> *tHANKS HOMIE.ARE YOU GOING TO THE COUNCIL PICNIC?
> *


I'm stuck in Tennessee on workers comp and dunno when I'm leaving, but one place I know I will be in is VEGAS, so y'all see me wearing my famous red and black  

it's yall year homie, I already know :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 12 2005, 11:45 AM~3798152
> *fuck NYC and the whole northeast
> 
> MIDWEST HOMIE REPRESENTIN
> *


I say fuck the people from the Northeast running there mouth .Not the whole Northeast Drastic Car Club is up that way and there good people!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 12 2005, 12:59 PM~3798237
> *I say fuck the people from the Northeast running there mouth .Not the whole Northeast Drastic Car Club  is up that way and there good people!
> *


damn forgot about them. Drastic NYC gotta badass Suburban :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 10:09 AM~3797966
> *NO IMPALAS??????
> *


shit scotty you really dont know shit about cars do you just for the record this is an impala


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 10:09 AM~3797966
> *NO IMPALAS??????
> *


it was last year Scotty oops my bad they were from cali lol


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS
Hamilton, Ohio


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 03:30 PM~3793718
> *nice pics looks like the midwest is doing it.cars look nice but in time they will fall apart,just like what you see on the west coast,I think the bumperless cars you see out here are the result of the owner not caring about that car cuzz hes building another one already or he built it knowing it will fall apart, so who cares.
> *


AS FAR AS THE HULK GOES (THE GREEN REGAL) ,....I CAN TELL YOU THAT THIS CAR WILL BE AROUND FOR A LONG TIME!!!I BET YOULLSEE THIS CAR 5 OR 10 YEARS FROM NOW IN THE SAME SHAPE OR BETTER THEN IT IS NOW! AND STILL HOPPING , WEVE BEEN HOPPING THIS CAR FOR A YEAR NOW AND NOT EVEN AS MUCH AS A SCREW HAS COME OFF THIS CAR! THERE STILL IS NO NICKS OR CHIPS IN THE PAINT, AND AS LONG AS THE OWNER TAKES CARE OF IT, IT WILL ALWAYS LOOK AND HOP THE SAME!!! HOPPING IN THE 60S AND HE DOES DRIVE IT ALOT :biggrin: AND AS FAR AS SOME OF THE OTHER MID WEST CARS GO THERES ALOT OF THEM THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR YEARS ALREADY!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

i dont hop but thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2005, 08:12 PM~3801247
> *AS FAR AS THE HULK GOES (THE GREEN REGAL) ,....I CAN TELL YOU THAT THIS CAR WILL BE AROUND FOR A LONG TIME!!!I BET YOULLSEE THIS CAR 5 OR 10 YEARS FROM NOW IN THE SAME SHAPE OR BETTER THEN IT IS NOW! AND STILL HOPPING , WEVE BEEN HOPPING THIS CAR FOR A YEAR NOW AND NOT EVEN AS MUCH AS A SCREW HAS COME OFF THIS CAR! THERE STILL IS NO NICKS OR CHIPS IN THE PAINT, AND AS LONG AS THE OWNER TAKES CARE OF IT, IT WILL ALWAYS LOOK AND HOP THE SAME!!! HOPPING IN THE 60S AND HE DOES DRIVE IT ALOT :biggrin: AND AS FAR AS SOME OF THE OTHER MID WEST CARS GO THERES ALOT OF THEM THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR YEARS ALREADY!!!
> *



Great work on the HULK..........that car is setting standerds....keep us updated on the new one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2005, 06:12 PM~3801247
> *AS FAR AS THE HULK GOES (THE GREEN REGAL) ,....I CAN TELL YOU THAT THIS CAR WILL BE AROUND FOR A LONG TIME!!!I BET YOULLSEE THIS CAR 5 OR 10 YEARS FROM NOW IN THE SAME SHAPE OR BETTER THEN IT IS NOW! AND STILL HOPPING , WEVE BEEN HOPPING THIS CAR FOR A YEAR NOW AND NOT EVEN AS MUCH AS A SCREW HAS COME OFF THIS CAR! THERE STILL IS NO NICKS OR CHIPS IN THE PAINT, AND AS LONG AS THE OWNER TAKES CARE OF IT, IT WILL ALWAYS LOOK AND HOP THE SAME!!! HOPPING IN THE 60S AND HE DOES DRIVE IT ALOT :biggrin: AND AS FAR AS SOME OF THE OTHER MID WEST CARS GO THERES ALOT OF THEM THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR YEARS ALREADY!!!
> *


Good thing youre not yelling  I hope it is hopping a long time he will be one in few.But like I said before some people give up on a car and let it fall apart,or they built it to fall apart.Ive seen some "legends"or whatever you want to call them fall apart ,people move on with another project


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

The Midwest has more than just hoppers for that ass too. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 12 2005, 11:13 PM~3802588
> *The Midwest has more than just hoppers for that ass too.  :biggrin:
> *


  we have not even touched on that yet


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 13 2005, 12:37 AM~3802746
> *  we have not even touched on that yet
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*EXTRA*EXTRA* READ ALL ABOUT IT* 

I HAVE ROOM FOR THREE CARS FOR VEGAS AT A VERY CHEAP PRICE HIT ME UP ON PM AND I'LL GIVE YOU THE INFO IF ITS FROM THE SAME CLUB IT WILL BE CHEAPER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 12 2005, 05:06 PM~3800792
> *shit scotty you really dont know shit about cars do you just for the record this is an impala
> *


LISTEN MULLET MAN I MEANT "IMPALAS"!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

these are my homies repin the mid west


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

a few more


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

and a fine job they are doing,the duce suprised the hell out of us last year at black sunday.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

thats my boy chuck .... built only in the back yards of the mid west

all my homies are back yard built

chuck does alot of the work around here for us and those STL boys

mad props to shortdogg62 and olditry64 for holdin down the mid west :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

heres my beater
:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

reppin the derrty mo ... 

every day ....


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Sep 13 2005, 11:26 AM~3805181
> *heres my beater
> :biggrin:
> *


is your wagon juiced?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

it will be this weeked 3 pump 6 batt street roller


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 13 2005, 06:21 AM~3803837
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP PUTO IT WAS NOT REFERED TO YOU SO FUCK OFF RETARD
> *


hey nimster dont even sweat this buster[corbon] ,he aint from cali ,hes from florida ,claiming cali,,,,,,,,,,do you want me to expose him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 10 2005, 01:55 PM~3788810
> *What kinda roof does this car have?
> *


damn just looked at this post , it's a 1980 MONTE CARLO GRAND TOURING COUPE , NOT MANY made like this.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

also props to big Al baldwin another mid west roller iv looked up to


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 08:29 AM~3804269
> *LISTEN MULLET MAN I MEANT "IMPALAS"!!!!!!!
> *


hey tyrone pipe down and you cant fuck with us homie :biggrin: by the way tell your uncle ship our shit. i mean damn since the 4th of july and still no parts. midwest homies dont do that shit


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 14 2005, 12:08 AM~3808292
> *hey tyrone pipe down and you cant fuck with us homie  :biggrin: by the way tell your uncle ship our shit. i mean damn since the 4th of july and still no parts. midwest homies dont do that shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Put the mop down and ship homies stuff. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 13 2005, 05:08 PM~3808292
> *hey tyrone pipe down and you cant fuck with us homie  :biggrin: by the way tell your uncle ship our shit. i mean damn since the 4th of july and still no parts. midwest homies dont do that shit
> *


WHAT IS THE STUFF?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2005, 02:51 PM~3788991
> *HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON
> *



that is nice! it gonna pull some inches too?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 12:13 AM~3808327
> *I HAVE CARS. HOW DO YOU THINK I GET AROUND?  GET SOME HEIGHT
> *


 :biggrin: lose some weight.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah we back our shit up homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

midwest majestic homeboy


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

they cant homie but we can and this is 4 years ago


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 13 2005, 08:56 PM~3808672
> *POST UP YOUR SHIT!!!
> *


wheres your at neil. post it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why would that have made the rear bumper move up higher oh yeah more majestics.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Sep 13 2005, 06:00 PM~3808704
> *CORBON IS BOUND TO BE JUST FUCKIN AROUND NOBODY CAN BE AS DUMB AS THAT
> *


yeah he can i deal with people like this on a daily basis oh yeah we do all 4s too


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Sep 11 2005, 07:48 PM~3794706
> *nice
> *


junior wheres my wheels


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Sep 13 2005, 11:18 PM~3810032
> *junior wheres my wheels
> *



LMAO


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 13 2005, 06:01 PM~3808706
> *why would that have made the rear bumper move up higher oh yeah more majestics.
> 
> 
> ...


now thats cleannnnn , i like that right there

anymore pics of this car?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Sep 13 2005, 07:50 PM~3806748
> *also props to big Al baldwin another mid west roller iv looked up to
> *


yep! ..

i thought i had a better pic ... about to take flight ..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

wrong pic i meant ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

another midwest represtative


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey this is better than Comicview on B.E.T! So how bout this ANYONE coming to the Supershow we (ROYALS C.C) are having an Afterparty and Hop after the Supershow so Corbin and "Lonestars car" can hop against Nim and the whole Midwest on the Strip in Vegas! it will be at Club Seven on Las Vegas Blvd. and Harmon across from the Harley Davidson Cafe.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

more of alex


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 12 2005, 05:41 AM~3797007
> *No matter what we do in the midwest most of us will never get the respect from the west coast.  It's just because of where we are at.  there will be a few out there like Brent that get respect from the west but for the most part everyone considers the midwest hillbilies.....It doesn't help when everyone swings on the nuts of the west.....I know they have nice shit out there but I am trying to build shit to beat that shit........it's one thing to respect what someone does and it's another to ride their dick.
> the only respect the midwest is gettin is from the midwest
> *


I LOVE THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD PUSSY OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

CHI~TOWN!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Midwest on the come up? :0


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

well in the begining of this thread there was some cars geting off looks like you putting it down out there for sure that pink ride please take about 300 pounds out the trunk it would look better then smashing so hard from the weight and now for the shit talking if you all hate others talkin shit midwest east west south where ever you are from do somthing about it take a mutherfucking road trip and show them you about it dont be internet gansters put it on the bummper in there hood shut them down lv and la bin going back and forth for years and we (sin city vegas) got some hoppers if you think you can hang there are like 5 impalas 65 plus inchs no weight and then all the other shit like regals, cuts, elcos, caprices so 
quit the winning unless you are going to travel to put it down you can hop in your hood againgst the same 3 rides if you want but shut up then i dont wana hear it and if you come from the south please bring some of thou fine ass hos wit ya


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 04:04 PM~3815987
> *well in the begining of this thread there was some cars geting off looks like you putting it down out there for sure that pink ride please take about 300 pounds out the trunk it would look better then smashing so hard from the weight and now for the shit talking if you all hate others talkin shit midwest east west south where ever you are from do somthing about it take a mutherfucking road trip and show them you about it dont be internet gansters put it on the bummper in there hood shut them down  lv and la bin going back and forth for years and we (sin city vegas) got some hoppers if you think you can hang there are like 5 impalas 65 plus inchs  no weight and then all the other shit like regals, cuts, elcos, caprices so
> quit the winning unless you are going to travel to put it down you can hop in your hood againgst the same 3 rides if you want but shut up then i dont wana hear it and if you come from the south please bring some of thou fine ass hos wit ya
> *




Das what I'm sayinnnnnnnn....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 08:04 PM~3815987
> *well in the begining of this thread there was some cars geting off looks like you putting it down out there for sure that pink ride please take about 300 pounds out the trunk it would look better then smashing so hard from the weight and now for the shit talking if you all hate others talkin shit midwest east west south where ever you are from do somthing about it take a mutherfucking road trip and show them you about it dont be internet gansters put it on the bummper in there hood shut them down  lv and la bin going back and forth for years and we (sin city vegas) got some hoppers if you think you can hang there are like 5 impalas 65 plus inchs  no weight and then all the other shit like regals, cuts, elcos, caprices so
> quit the winning unless you are going to travel to put it down you can hop in your hood againgst the same 3 rides if you want but shut up then i dont wana hear it and if you come from the south please bring some of thou fine ass hos wit ya
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

If it had wieght it would stand up. We don't need that shit out here. It is all about Engineering and pivot points. :uh:


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 05:12 PM~3816038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> If it had wieght it would stand up.  We don't need that shit out here.  It is all about Engineering and pivot points.  :uh:
> *


ok if you say so that car looks like mabe 65 inchs boy i dont care how much ennineging skill you got and pivot point there is no way that care is doin that with no weight and the bummper and side moldings smashed like that your fucking crazzy fool so bring it to lv and hop aor lux sport :biggrin: o and bring that thick bitch in the pink skirt in the backround


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 05:24 PM~3816109
> *ok if you say so that car looks like mabe 65 inchs boy i dont care how much ennineging skill you got and pivot point there is no way that care is doin that with no weight  and the bummper and side moldings smashed like that your fucking crazzy fool so bring it to lv and hop aor lux sport :biggrin:  o and bring that thick bitch in the pink skirt in the backround
> *


o wait i see there is no weight i dident see that strong ass tooth pic lifting the car by the door how could i miss that :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 08:24 PM~3816109
> *ok if you say so that car looks like mabe 65 inchs boy i dont care how much ennineging skill you got and pivot point there is no way that care is doin that with no weight  and the bummper and side moldings smashed like that your fucking crazzy fool so bring it to lv and hop aor lux sport :biggrin:  o and bring that thick bitch in the pink skirt in the backround
> *



What a trip so I guess Pitbull has wieght to because the Bumper COVER is smashed. lol Your a joke.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

THERE IS NO WEIGHT IN THE CAR AT ALL. AND "SHOWANDGO" CAN VOUCH FOR THAT AS WELL. THAT CAR HITS 70 INCHES FROM THE SWITCH TOO PAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 06:27 PM~3816128
> *What a trip so I guess Pitbull has wieght to because the Bumper COVER is smashed. lol  Your a joke.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


That black MC is bad :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 14 2005, 08:30 PM~3816144
> *That black MC is bad :biggrin:
> *



Yes it is.


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 05:27 PM~3816128
> *What a trip so I guess Pitbull has wieght to because the Bumper COVER is smashed. lol  Your a joke.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


ya ok bro what ever you say you the man (just remember you got clean rides so just keep up the good work man and if you feel your non weighted car can come to vegas your invited any time you want and if it hops like its weighted and looks like it weighted well it must be from the midwest they dont use weight lol


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

IM SURE THIS CAR MUST BE WEIGHTED TOO? GIVE ME A BREAK. PEOPLE HATE TO SEE OTHER CARS "SWANGIN" WITHOUT CHEATING. O AND BY THE WAY, THIS CAR WAS IN VEGAS LAST YEAR, BUT IM SURE YOU DONT REMEMBER IT, DO U?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Niether of those cars are mine but I have seen both of them inside and out with and without batteries and there is no wieght except for 14 batts and 4 pumps


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 05:27 PM~3816128
> *What a trip so I guess Pitbull has wieght to because the Bumper COVER is smashed. lol  Your a joke.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


ya this one is doin mabe 50 55 you can pull that off with next to little weight 14 batterys and so on


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Sep 14 2005, 05:32 PM~3816158
> *IM SURE THIS CAR MUST BE WEIGHTED TOO?  GIVE ME A BREAK. PEOPLE HATE TO SEE OTHER CARS "SWANGIN" WITHOUT CHEATING. O AND BY THE WAY, THIS CAR WAS IN VEGAS LAST YEAR, BUT IM SURE YOU DONT REMEMBER IT, DO U?
> *


now thats no true i neva said i was hating i just pointed out th ouvious things thay all look good doing the damm thing and well i have seen weighted cars with out batterys in them to thats why thay came up with the word HIDDEN


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 07:39 PM~3816196
> *now thats no true i neva said i was hating i just pointed out th ouvious things thay all look good doing the damm thing and well i have seen weighted cars with out batterys in them to thats why thay came up with the word  HIDDEN
> *


WELL YOU COME FIND SOME WEIGHT IN EITHER OF THESE CARS WITH YOU LIL "SPY DETECTOR" EYES AND WHEN YOU DONT THEN YOU CAN EAT YOUR OWN WORDS!!!!!!!!!!! IT PISSES ME OFF WHEN PEOPLE SAY STUPID SHIT LIKE THIS AND ACT LIKE THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT, BECAUSE YOU ARE DEAD WRONG PAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUT YOUR LIL MONEY WHERE YOUR BIG MOUTH IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

What's up with this Mo Fo........ Choowww Baaaaaaabyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

if you've ever seen them hop[both montes and the cutty] you would know they hit with power not weight, they hop they don't FLOAT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 14 2005, 08:50 PM~3816269
> *if you've ever seen them hop[both montes and the cutty] you would know they hit with power not weight, they hop  they don't FLOAT
> *


Exactly. Pat knows whats up.  Add he has the nicest caddy in the Midwest IMO.


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS, ANYBODY THAT SAYS THIS CAR CANT HIT 69 INCHES ALL DAY, BRING SOME MONEY AND PUT IT ON THE HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND YOU CAN CHECK YOURSELF FOR WEIGHT


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

And this one.....


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i like this thread,,, but i am confused as to the geography....


wouldnt the midwest.. be partially out west.... not central eastern???

just throwing it out there..
to me 
thw west coast is the west coast... the east coast is the east coast..\
the half of the country closest to the west coast would be the mid west.. and the half near the east coast would be the mid east
{ Central }

But hey who am i to get in this..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 14 2005, 08:55 PM~3816312
> *And this one.....
> *



Talk about wieght. :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Sep 15 2005, 02:55 AM~3816318
> *i like this thread,,, but i am confused as to the geography....
> wouldnt the midwest.. be partially out west.... not central eastern???
> 
> ...


from what ive grown to know,,,mid-west refers to middle of the west,,,,the U.S. is known as a west country,,,,as say Japan is a East country


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You know there just trying to get a rise out of you guys. :uh: At least we have bumpers on our cars to smash. :biggrin:


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Sep 14 2005, 05:42 PM~3816212
> *WELL YOU COME FIND SOME WEIGHT IN EITHER OF THESE CARS WITH YOU LIL "SPY DETECTOR" EYES AND WHEN YOU DONT THEN YOU CAN EAT YOUR OWN WORDS!!!!!!!!!!! IT PISSES ME OFF WHEN PEOPLE SAY STUPID SHIT LIKE THIS AND ACT LIKE THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT, BECAUSE YOU ARE DEAD WRONG PAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PUT YOUR LIL MONEY WHERE YOUR BIG MOUTH IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok ok what ever you say


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:

JG


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 08:27 PM~3816126
> *o wait i see there is no weight i dident see that strong ass tooth pic lifting the car by the door how could i miss that  :uh:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA HEY TOOTH PIC BOY ..YOU SURE IS STRONG!

HONESTLY WHITH ALL THE NEW EQUIPTMENT AND THE INFO YOU CAN GET FROM LAY IT LOW EVERY ONE OUT THERE SHOULD HAVE A CAR HITTIN WHAT EVER INCHES THEY WANT.IF YOU CAN'T GET THAT TO DO WHAT YOU WANT,IT IS YOUR OWN FAULT BECAUSE YOU KEPT YOUR MOUTH OPEN AND YOUR EARS CLOSED.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 05:27 PM~3816126
> *o wait i see there is no weight i dident see that strong ass tooth pic lifting the car by the door how could i miss that  :uh:
> *


I just drunk a RED BULL it gives you wings BITCH!!!!!! ,,,SO what your telling me is, that you guys can't build a car to hit 70+ inches without weight :0 SAD, SO SAD, when I go to a show my trunks opened all day for all to see and inspect, nothing to hide just BUILT RIGHT, SMASHING BUMPER ALL DAY LONG (HARD)and get the name right it's (PINKY BITCHES)


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 06:28 PM~3816547
> *:wave:
> 
> JG
> *


TIMAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WHO-WHAT -WHERE
ME-PINKY-IM EVERYWHERE 

MOST WEST COAST CARS STAY ON THE WEST COAST , THERE WAS THAT VEGAS MONTE THAT CAME TO SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN IN KY, AND OH YEAH PINKY SMASHED IT, BUT WE WONT BRING THAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 07:24 PM~3816109
> *ok if you say so that car looks like mabe 65 inchs boy i dont care how much ennineging skill you got and pivot point there is no way that care is doin that with no weight  and the bummper and side moldings smashed like that your fucking crazzy fool so bring it to lv and hop aor lux sport*


 :uh: This car get checked out at every show, by people who want to know were the weight is......were is the 3rd gate.........not only is it not weighted down or using a 3rd gate.....they are of the shelf parts...no piston pumps no nothing.......CP's cutty is LRM double pump......and was the LRM lux hop champ 2 years ago....So it gets inspected at every LRM show it goes to......Homie we got some talented people in our club, and we build some shit....You can Inspect ANY WESTSIDE BUILT car at ANY TIME and you will see we are legit


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Aight i havent been on this post since i posted it...So i dont know what the fuck happened here... I never started this post to have some people fuck it up. I started it to show everyone, NOT TO prove anything cuz we dont have to prove anything to anyone. This post is to post pics of MidWest hoppers, not to start shit sayin 'we the best', 'you the best', fuk all that, the "West Coast" hoppers do your thang, i dont mind watchin all your cars out there doin BIG inches, I like that. The MidWest is differant, thats not dissin on the West Coast, NorthWest, East, South whoever it is. We do our thing out here, and thats all that matters, (this is for everyone)Dont fuck up my topic with all your bogus shit talkin' If you from the MidWest then post up those pics of those hoppers, thats what this topic is all about, to Represent. So LET IT BE KNOWN!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 14 2005, 09:48 PM~3816716
> *Aight i havent been on this post since i posted it...So i dont know what the fuck happened here... I never started this post to have some people fuck it up. I started it to show everyone, NOT TO prove anything cuz we dont have to prove anything to anyone. This post is to post pics of MidWest hoppers, not to start shit sayin 'we the best', 'you the best', fuk all that, the "West Coast" hoppers do your thang, i dont mind watchin all your cars out there doin BIG inches, I like that.  The MidWest is differant, thats not dissin on the West Coast, NorthWest, East, South whoever it is. We do our thing out here, and thats all that matters, (this is for everyone)Dont fuck up my topic with all your bogus shit talkin'  If you from the MidWest then post up those pics of those hoppers, thats what this topic is all about, to Represent.  So LET IT BE KNOWN!!
> *


let it be known. the midwest mideast or whatever aint to be fU(K with :thumbsup: 
post those pics :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Now lets get back to reppin the MidWest...


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW :roflmao: :roflmao: Last night i got offline it was 23 pages 

I hear Nim and That Green Regal are coming to SERVE a few people at the Supershow we will see? Anxious to see "Whut It Do"!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 14 2005, 10:18 PM~3818255
> *WOW :roflmao:  :roflmao: Last night i got offline it was 23 pages
> 
> I hear Nim and That Green Regal are coming to SERVE a few people at the Supershow we will see? Anxious to see "Whut It Do"!!!!!
> *


as long as it dont have that cadi frame insane built for him no problom if ya know what i meen


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

dont think so... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 14 2005, 10:20 PM~3818277
> *as long as it dont have that cadi frame insane built for him no problom if ya know what i meen
> *


I thought that Cadi Frame is in Minnesota? When i talked to my Brother up there He said it was still up there!! and I didnt know you could put a cadi frame on a regal? When you bringin that secret out the Garage REDBONE?

And Silver i like that Chevy Bubble that Grill is killin um


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wut chevy bubble?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its an impala homie, and that grill is sikk :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

The one you just posted scroll up I know what it is We obvisousley have different lingo its a Bubble out west so i will still call it a Chevy Bubble I was just giving you props i am FAR from an Idiot.. I saw it on the Truccha Video today at the Hydraulic shop. It got up!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 14 2005, 11:40 PM~3818422
> *The one you just posted scroll up
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 14 2005, 10:35 PM~3818388
> *I thought that Cadi Frame is in Minnesota? When i talked to my Brother up there He said it was still up there!! and I didnt know you could put a cadi frame on a regal? When you bringin that secret out the Garage REDBONE?
> 
> And Silver i like that Chevy Bubble that Grill is killin um
> *


no secrets hear in my garage :biggrin: just makin a point about that frame and no weight in the midwest you know


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

I feel yah Bone :biggrin:


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 14 2005, 10:48 PM~3818470
> *I feel yah Bone :biggrin:
> *


tryin to get these folk to come see big m. ron, oj,levi ,jimbroski and see if thay can hang with vegas on a sunday afternoon sure wish i dident sell my single gate :uh: caprice owell on to the next epasode


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 15 2005, 12:00 AM~3818140
> *Now lets get back to reppin the MidWest...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 14 2005, 11:00 PM~3818140
> *Now lets get back to reppin the MidWest...
> *


 :thumbsup: 
FUCK THE HATERS


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

[attachmentid=277454]
[attachmentid=277455]

Midwest gonna keep doing it big!!!!!!!
AND IT ONLY GETS HIGHER FROM HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

IS THAT A CADDILAC FLEETWOOD DOIN IT BIG WITH A FRONT BUMPER AND ALL?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man why do you all reply to these dumb asses ignore them and they will go seek attention some where els :uh: oh yea look mid west fool


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 02:34 PM~3821820
> *HEY EVERYONE, CHECK THIS SHIT OUT! THIS WEAK ASS FOOL CORBON, CABRON WHATEVER HIS FUCKED UP ASS NAME IS.., IS REALLY SIXONEFORLIFE AND SIXONEFORLIFE AINT EVEN FROM CALI. HE IS FROM FLORIDA, SOOO ALL MY CALI. PEOPLE, THIS GUY IS GIVIN YOU ALL A BAD NAME, SO I SUGGEST YOU CHECK HIS ASS... SIXONEFORLIFE GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY TOPIC AND IF YOU ARE GONNA BE USING MULTIPLE NAMES BE SMART ENOUGH NOT TO GET CAUGHT
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 11:34 AM~3821820
> *HEY EVERYONE, CHECK THIS SHIT OUT! THIS WEAK ASS FOOL CORBON, CABRON WHATEVER HIS FUCKED UP ASS NAME IS.., IS REALLY SIXONEFORLIFE AND SIXONEFORLIFE AINT EVEN FROM CALI. HE IS FROM FLORIDA, SOOO ALL MY CALI. PEOPLE, THIS GUY IS GIVIN YOU ALL A BAD NAME, SO I SUGGEST YOU CHECK HIS ASS... SIXONEFORLIFE GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY TOPIC AND IF YOU ARE GONNA BE USING MULTIPLE NAMES BE SMART ENOUGH NOT TO GET CAUGHT
> *



:0 That ***** Ain't from Florida Either!!!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

HEY EVERYONE, CHECK THIS SHIT OUT! THIS WEAK ASS FOOL CORBON, CABRON WHATEVER HIS FUCKED UP ASS NAME IS.., IS REALLY SIXONEFORLIFE AND SIXONEFORLIFE AINT EVEN FROM CALI. HE IS FROM FLORIDA, SOOO ALL MY CALI. PEOPLE, THIS GUY IS GIVIN YOU ALL A BAD NAME, SO I SUGGEST YOU CHECK HIS ASS... SIXONEFORLIFE GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY TOPIC AND IF YOU ARE GONNA BE USING MULTIPLE NAMES BE SMART ENOUGH NOT TO GET CAUGHT


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 01:42 PM~3821867
> *HEY EVERYONE, CHECK THIS SHIT OUT! THIS WEAK ASS FOOL CORBON, CABRON WHATEVER HIS FUCKED UP ASS NAME IS.., IS REALLY SIXONEFORLIFE AND SIXONEFORLIFE AINT EVEN FROM CALI. HE IS FROM FLORIDA, SOOO ALL MY CALI. PEOPLE, THIS GUY IS GIVIN YOU ALL A BAD NAME, SO I SUGGEST YOU CHECK HIS ASS... SIXONEFORLIFE GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY TOPIC AND IF YOU ARE GONNA BE USING MULTIPLE NAMES BE SMART ENOUGH NOT TO GET CAUGHT
> *



Damn SIXONEFORLIFE :angry: Well the topic was titled right, LET IT BE KNOWN :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 03:47 PM~3821897
> *Damn SIXONEFORLIFE :angry:  Well the topic was titled right, LET IT BE KNOWN :biggrin:
> *


  

I will find out the other one too. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

HE IS INDIVIDUALS AND TALK SHIT ON BRENTS CAR?

IS SIXONE FOR LIFE THE GUY WHO GOT HIS IMPALA WRECKED SO HE BUILT A SINGLE PUMP MONTE?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM oh well it was a good topic for awhile fuck sixone for life he has a ******* exhaust on his 61


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2005, 12:56 PM~3821946
> *HE IS INDIVIDUALS AND TALK SHIT ON BRENTS CAR?
> 
> IS SIXONE FOR LIFE THE GUY WHO GOT HIS IMPALA WRECKED SO HE BUILT A SINGLE PUMP MONTE?
> *



no that was knight time


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 03:57 PM~3821951
> *no that was knight time
> *


I WAS THINKING SOMETHAN LIKE THAT.THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 03:47 PM~3821897
> *Damn SIXONEFORLIFE :angry:  Well the topic was titled right, LET IT BE KNOWN :biggrin:
> *


As if the MODS hadnt already known! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sure made work go by quick during the last few days! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 01:56 PM~3821948
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM oh well it was a good topic for awhile fuck sixone for life he has a ******* exhaust on his 61
> *



A 61 with no options


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 04:00 PM~3821967
> *A 61 with no options
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 03:56 PM~3821948
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM oh well it was a good topic for awhile fuck sixone for life he has a ******* exhaust on his 61
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I never started it,I just added more humor. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2005, 02:01 PM~3821981
> *:0
> *



JK, your car is beautiful, Hey bro, can you get me spotlights for a 63??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 04:03 PM~3822002
> *JK, your car is beautiful, Hey bro, can you get me spotlights for a 63??
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Very true, you guys mold shit on hoppers, and all... however, there's always a debate... how many times a year do they hop in the midwest in comparison to here in L.A. when there's a hop almost everyday... shop calls, house calls, cruising on the weekends, etc... That's one reason why a hopper in l.a. isn't built 100%... its a car that will be fucked up for the summer and then sold or made into scrap...

as for not having bumpers... more inches does = bumpers; however I am impressed with Big Pimpins MC, fucker has its plastic bumper, without the fillers, or whatnot, but it has a bumper...



> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 11 2005, 07:25 PM~3795210
> *the midwest , has been doin the most from coast to coast  ..... dont get me wrong cali and washington  has some TIGHT ASS shit , but today i would say when it comes to HOPPERS DOING BIG inches with CLEAN shit , they are behind ......... everyone over here already knows not to pull out with some bumper missing rolling junkyard stuck on the bumper piece of shit ,  or you will get clowned on ! this post is not  to piss anyone off , just stating the facts , no hate intended .... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 04:06 PM~3822024
> *yeah i knew hwho it was but fuck it was funny getting people all worked up for nothing i wonder who dat bronxxxx ***** is
> ?
> *


I cant see how anyone got worked up from CORBON. The comments I posted were so retarded and hillarious, I had myself in tears with some of those posts. :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 13 2005, 05:06 PM~3808279
> *My butt cheeks Still opened! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

god damn you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the midwest is the shit!!!!!!!!! Where else can u fuck your own cousin and be accepted LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 13 2005, 05:47 PM~3808593
> *oh yeah we back our shit up homie
> *




hmmm, funny thing is that when we had busted out with the radical hopper, no one wanted to hop for $10g's...


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 03:15 PM~3822102
> *god damn you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the midwest is the shit!!!!!!!!! Where else can u fuck your own cousin and be accepted LOL
> *


Here we go again. Some one else always got to talk shit.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 14 2005, 12:03 AM~3811205
> *another midwest represtative
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2005, 01:17 PM~3822114
> *:roflmao:
> *



I now have 614life in


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 04:19 PM~3822128
> *I now have 614life in
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Sep 15 2005, 01:17 PM~3822120
> *Here we go again. Some one else always got to talk shit.
> *


hey buddy BUY A VOWEL or somrthing its called humor look it up sometime


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

thats fucked up brent!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 15 2005, 01:21 PM~3822145
> *thats fucked up brent!!! :angry:
> *



SHUT UP MAX or ill post a pic of your step dad


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 02:23 PM~3822151
> *SHUT UP MAX or ill post a pic of your step dad
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 15 2005, 03:42 PM~3821862
> *:0  That ***** Ain't from Florida Either!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

god damn it says 73 riviera has been responding for like 30 minutes he must be writing a novel


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 04:28 PM~3822175
> *god damn it says 73 riviera has been responding for like 30 minutes he must be writing a novel
> *


you beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

all that anticipation and nothing hes gone now


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2005, 02:28 PM~3822180
> *you beat me to it. :biggrin:
> *



ME TOO :biggrin: 

I think he'll give a 750 word essay on this topic and how it is transpiring lowriding through the eyes of his camera :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hmmmm.... so... how is everyone doing in the midwest? hahahaha

this is my car in the midwest...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Back on topic though the midwest has some nice hoppers and nach has a point you guys only ride part time due to the weather and theres alot less of you but i promise u this if u took all the nice hoppers in the midwest (and i mean only the ones that were built there not the ones built in LA and shipped out there) and all the nice hoppers in the WEST it would be like the us army against the boy scouts


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 04:29 PM~3822185
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> I think he'll give a 750 word essay on this topic and how it is transpiring lowriding through the eyes of his camera :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 03:35 PM~3822222
> *Back on topic though the midwest has some nice hoppers and nach has a point you guys only ride part time due to the weather and theres alot less of you but i promise u this if u took all the nice hoppers in the midwest (and i mean only the ones that were built there not the ones built in LA and shipped out there) and all the nice hoppers in the WEST it would be like the us army against the boy scouts
> *


And then you take the population in the West and the population in the Midwest and its like the US Army against the Boy Scouts again. But im sure that doesnt mean anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

all I have to say is... at least the Midwest doesn't have flames on lowriders hahahaa

Hot rods are for flamers...

Lowriders are for, :uh: non-flamers? :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

why is the westcoast always hatin on the midwest?





















lol jus playin


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Like I said... You can't compare apples to oranges... if you guys were in l.a. you would know why people don't put good paint jobs and mold shit on their cars... its a car for straight weekend hopping... not every car show hopping... 


but yes, St. Louis did show me that the Midwest has some bad ass cars...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Sep 15 2005, 01:37 PM~3822236
> *And then you take the population in the West and the population in the Midwest and its like the US Army against the Boy Scouts again. But im sure that doesnt mean anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



exactly


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey i wasnt even responding to the topic... :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 04:35 PM~3822222
> *Back on topic though the midwest has some nice hoppers and nach has a point you guys only ride part time due to the weather and theres alot less of you but i promise u this if u took all the nice hoppers in the midwest (and i mean only the ones that were built there not the ones built in LA and shipped out there) and all the nice hoppers in the WEST it would be like the us army against the boy scouts
> *


BOY SCOUTS ARE CRAFTY









AND THEY HAVE THOSE KNIVES...
:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 01:29 PM~3822185
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> I think he'll give a 750 word essay on this topic and how it is transpiring lowriding through the eyes of his camera :0
> *


yeah im writing an informative pamphlet on how to find a reputable painter...you might wanna order one......


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 15 2005, 01:46 PM~3822285
> *hey i wasnt even responding to the topic... :0  :0
> *





:roflmao: I wasn't speaking about you :roflmao: 

I had an old video from the 80's my father had bought me from hotrodders with flames and chopped tops that came from the midwest and have front pumps only and were "dancing" them hahaha... shit was funny... 



Looking for an 150 to put the inline 6 I have and put flames on that biatch...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 15 2005, 02:48 PM~3822299
> *yeah im writing an informative pamphlet on how to find a reputable painter...you might wanna order one......
> *


minus 2 points for hitting below the belt AND $20 fine inposed by Richee :angry:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 12:29 PM~3822185
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> I think he'll give a 750 word essay on this topic and how it is transpiring lowriding through the eyes of his camera :0
> *



GASHHOOO!!!!! :0


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 03:20 PM~3822138
> *
> 
> hey buddy BUY A VOWEL or somrthing its called humor look it up sometime
> *


Hey buddy RUN A SPELL CHECK or something. its called FUCK YOU


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2005, 01:36 PM~3822229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
he got me on that one huh......


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 15 2005, 01:49 PM~3822317
> *minus 2 points for hitting below the belt AND $20 fine imposed by Richee :angry:
> *




See, I haven't gotten you in trouble in a long time hahaha

to bad we haven't spoken since __________... but at least you haven't gotten in trouble right?


nice knowing you exfriend...


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 15 2005, 12:48 PM~3822299
> *yeah im writing an informative pamphlet on how to find a reputable painter...you might wanna order one......
> *




:0 MASSSSSSSS GGGAAAASSSHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Sep 15 2005, 02:33 AM~3816165
> *ya this one is doin mabe 50 55 you can pull that off with next to little weight 14 batterys and so on
> *


62 that day to be exact ...... bottom of tire at shoulder height is high 50s low 60s , depending on how tall the person is .....also its a single now .....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 04:23 PM~3822151
> *SHUT UP MAX or ill post a pic of your step dad
> 
> 
> ...


damn where you find his pic at man .damnit lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 15 2005, 04:57 PM~3822387
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> he got me on that one huh......
> *


YES HE DID!!! :roflmao: 

YOU GOT MAIL B!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

God damn that took forever...try and keep this topic from getting retarded again...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 01:41 PM~3822258
> *Like I said... You can't compare apples to oranges... if you guys were in l.a. you would know why people don't put good paint jobs and mold shit on their cars... its a car for straight weekend hopping... not every car show hopping...
> but yes, St. Louis did show me that the Midwest has some bad ass cars...
> *



Weren't alot of the ST LOUIS cars built out here or worked on out here at one point or another?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 15 2005, 05:30 PM~3822642
> *God damn that took forever...try and keep this topic from getting retarded again...
> *




Thanks Bud


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 02:34 PM~3822670
> *Weren't alot of the ST LOUIS cars built out here or worked on out here at one point or another?
> *



yes and no... one of the cars from Individuals was built here, the rest of them are built in the midwest and look just as clean... Plus, there were many more cars that I saw that were also built in the midwest... so really, its a yes and no answer...


Nacho


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

didnt max build a couple?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 02:52 PM~3822785
> *didnt max build a couple?
> *



from Individuals, only one that I know of... 

He did build some for his car club up there...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 02:53 PM~3822792
> *from Individuals, only one that I know of...
> 
> He did build some for his car club up there...
> *



NEWS FLASH NACHO THERES MORE THAN ONE CLUB IN THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 02:56 PM~3822814
> *NEWS FLASH NACHO THERES MORE THAN ONE CLUB IN THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



NEWS FLASH!!!
1st. Go donate money to the Katrina fund @ sears... 


2nd. read carefully, ok, a bit slower... that's it... 


I said, for our club 1 that I know of...


for his car club, he has built several cars...


from the other clubs, I wouldn't know...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 05:58 PM~3822832
> *NEWS FLASH!!!
> 1st. Go donate money to the Katrina fund @ sears...
> 2nd. read carefully, ok, a bit slower... that's it...
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

OH OK i don't remeber asking about individuals i was asking about the midwest in general SPRING BOY


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

IF YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT IT ANY STATE CAN BUILD BAD ASS CARS


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

NEWS FLASH!!!



i was fucking around with brent... 


Hey, I only worry about my car club... so if max built cars for other clubs; its really not of my concern bro... I only worry about the club I belong too, or have news about my club... 


SMB, Down4life, Phoenix Riders, etc... are close peeps to me, so yes, I keep in touch with those clubs, other than that... i wouldn't know... (******* lowriding rules man!!! LOl hahahaa)


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 03:03 PM~3822864
> *OH OK i don't remeber asking about individuals i was asking about the midwest in general SPRING BOY
> *




BOING BOING hahahaha, fuck man, you just gave me a new name hahaha


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 06:06 PM~3822875
> *SMB, Down4life, Phoenix Riders, etc... are close peeps to me, so yes, I keep in touch with those clubs, other than that... i wouldn't know... (******* lowriding rules man!!! LOl hahahaa)
> *



This needs to be changed to Timmaayyyyy.  No more SMB.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 06:07 PM~3822878
> *BOING BOING hahahaha, fuck man, you just gave me a new name hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SPPPPPPPPPPRING BOY!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2005, 05:20 PM~3823373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SPPPPPPPPPPRING BOY!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 02:03 PM~3822864
> *OH OK i don't remeber asking about individuals i was asking about the midwest in general SPRING BOY[/COLOR]
> *





GGAAACCHHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

DOWNIVLIFE has been doing it for awhile, this was 2002 doing high 60's with a bumper. :biggrin: 








And for ANYBODY claiming our Monte HAS any extra weight, bring your CASH and a drill and we WILL take your money.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 03:41 PM~3822258
> *Like I said... You can't compare apples to oranges... if you guys were in l.a. you would know why people don't put good paint jobs and mold shit on their cars... its a car for straight weekend hopping... not every car show hopping...
> but yes, St. Louis did show me that the Midwest has some bad ass cars...
> *


Hey spring boy your just tring to find an excuse for when your car comes out you don't have to paint it :uh: vamos thats not how the I does it.So whats up man you never got back to me on those coils I wanted to dist.them out here and you said you were all out now the seson is almost over out here.hit me


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 02:30 PM~3822186
> *hmmmm.... so... how is everyone doing in the midwest? hahahaha
> 
> this is my car in the midwest...
> ...


Its actually my car but I'll let you hop it on the weekends.. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2005, 09:52 PM~3822785
> *didnt max build a couple?
> *


Yes he did 3 one blue 64 for lamont,a 64 conv black for lamont,and a blue 63 for brian.They were nice but not any nicer than what we do out here allready.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2005, 12:03 AM~3823717
> *DOWNIVLIFE has been doing it for awhile, this was 2002 doing high 60's with a bumper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 07:51 PM~3824521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It was 20 inches higher than yours is now, 3 years ago. :0 CASH bitch. :0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 12:42 PM~3821867
> *HEY EVERYONE, CHECK THIS SHIT OUT! THIS WEAK ASS FOOL CORBON, CABRON WHATEVER HIS FUCKED UP ASS NAME IS.., IS REALLY SIXONEFORLIFE AND SIXONEFORLIFE AINT EVEN FROM CALI. HE IS FROM FLORIDA, SOOO ALL MY CALI. PEOPLE, THIS GUY IS GIVIN YOU ALL A BAD NAME, SO I SUGGEST YOU CHECK HIS ASS... SIXONEFORLIFE GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY TOPIC AND IF YOU ARE GONNA BE USING MULTIPLE NAMES BE SMART ENOUGH NOT TO GET CAUGHT
> *


sixone is the homie


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 15 2005, 06:48 PM~3823989
> *Its actually my car but I'll let you hop it on the weekends.. :biggrin:
> *


HE WAS JUST JOKIN :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I was joking too..


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 15 2005, 08:00 PM~3824596
> *It was 20 inches higher than yours is now, 3 years ago. :0  CASH bitch. :0
> *


THEM HATERS GOT US MIDWEST BOYS HATEN ON EACH OTHER NOW


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 15 2005, 10:09 PM~3824677
> *THEM HATERS GOT US MIDWEST BOYS HATEN ON EACH OTHER NOW
> *


yeah but that is nothing new for those guys......sorry to say.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 15 2005, 08:08 PM~3824665
> *I was joking too..
> *


OK COOL MABEY YOUR CLUB COULD COME TO A CRUISE IN HERE SO I CAN CHEK OUT YOUR RIDES OR I'LL COME DOWN THERE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2005, 02:00 AM~3824596
> *It was 20 inches higher than yours is now, 3 years ago. :0  CASH bitch. :0
> *


For what you still broke???????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I do have cash though.I just don't care what you leaded down.We higher with or without it.
[attachmentid=278123]


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2005, 08:10 PM~3824681
> *yeah but that is nothing new for those guys......sorry to say.
> *


THATS TRUE


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 15 2005, 08:09 PM~3824677
> *THEM HATERS GOT US MIDWEST BOYS HATEN ON EACH OTHER NOW
> *


I don't believe I said anything to or about BITCH.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2005, 02:00 AM~3824596
> *It was 20 inches higher than yours is now, 3 years ago. :0  CASH bitch. :0
> *


No interior ,no motor,no sterio yup thats your style.Don't get madd it's been 3 years since it's been out finish it allready?I thought you all did 2 month biuld ups? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you two fuckers fight like gay lovers that get caught cheating on each other its amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i think you two need a motel room or something to kiss and make up


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 02:10 AM~3824681
> *yeah but that is nothing new for those guys......sorry to say.
> *


Do you fell left out???????????????i hate you too. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 15 2005, 08:17 PM~3824737
> *i think you two need a motel room or something to kiss and make up
> *


I would rather stay with you and that's pretty SCARY. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

HEY JUANDIK WERE YOU THE GUY ARGUING AT M/I PICNIC IN JULY


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 10:18 PM~3824742
> *Do you fell left out???????????????i hate you too. :biggrin:
> *


who are you ?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 15 2005, 07:20 PM~3824754
> *HEY JUANDIK WERE YOU THE GUY ARGUING AT M/I PICNIC IN JULY
> *


yes he was


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 15 2005, 09:20 PM~3824754
> *HEY JUANDIK WERE YOU THE GUY ARGUING AT M/I PICNIC IN JULY
> *


yea youll see him when you get the video :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 15 2005, 10:22 PM~3824769
> *yes he was
> *


no it was not me ...it was suburban swangin i was just deffending my self.....
and can i get a p can i get an i ...n,k,y whats that spell ...it your ass mayne.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 16 2005, 02:20 AM~3824754
> *HEY JUANDIK WERE YOU THE GUY ARGUING AT M/I PICNIC IN JULY
> *


He's the one that didn't have shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Damn i can bring a topic to life. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heah bro does this car still hopp this high after they took the lead out???????????????








































Just fuckin with them bro       not you.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah i don't know how lay it low can keep topics going with out you on here ....... :dunno: oh i know there are 3 thousand other haters to keep it company :twak: .........j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 15 2005, 08:13 PM~3824704
> *OK COOL MABEY YOUR CLUB COULD COME TO A CRUISE IN HERE SO I CAN CHEK OUT YOUR RIDES OR I'LL COME DOWN THERE
> *


Damn I thought me and Curbserver was the only Central Il peeps in here...Sure come down but there is not much here...there is just 3 of us in our little club..


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 08:28 PM~3824822
> *Heah bro does this car still hopp this high after they took the lead out???????????????
> 
> 
> ...


Bring that elco to Black Sunday and find out!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh shit............and no excuses..bout the chrome shit it is just about the highest ,right?

he is comin to your house ......and you aint gonna be home?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 16 2005, 02:34 AM~3824876
> *Bring that elco to Black Sunday and find out!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Sorry bro we won't be there,saveing for our vegas trip.Just playing anyway that car hopps good as fuck i'm not a hater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



































IT's just not as clean as our elco. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

WTF is black sunday


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 15 2005, 08:34 PM~3824876
> *Bring that elco to Black Sunday and find out!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Not as clean but hops higher!!! Its all fun and games bro!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 02:35 AM~3824880
> *ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh shit............and no excuses..bout the chrome shit it is just about the highest ,right?
> *


If you had the chrome,and piant and beat and interior you would say that too. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 16 2005, 02:38 AM~3824911
> *Not as clean but hops higher!!! Its all fun and games bro!
> *


Maybe.....Maybe not.Close and cleaner =============WIN. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 10:39 PM~3824915
> *If you had the chrome,and piant and beat and interior you would say that too. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you always say it don't matter if it can drive and shit our is higher periiod .
so here is your chance to be the "cleaner" car and both are street and shut the nay sayers up for good.both singles.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2005, 08:41 PM~3824931
> *you always say it don't matter if it can drive and shit our is higher periiod .
> so here is your chance to be the "cleaner" car and both are street and shut the nay sayers up for good.both singles.
> *


Still not even because the Cutlass only has 12 batteries not 14. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 15 2005, 08:37 PM~3824905
> *WTF is black sunday
> *


ITS SHOW THEY HAVE IN THE "STL" EVERY YEAR. AND NO IT IS NOT FOR BLACKS ONLY THEY JUST CALL IT THAT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 15 2005, 10:43 PM~3824950
> *Still not even because the Cutlass only has 12 batteries not 14. :biggrin:
> *



And a different pivot point. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and an open bed :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 08:44 PM~3824967
> *And a different pivot point.  :biggrin:
> *


Not really they lock up about the same. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> We are still higher bro
> 
> 
> > here is just one example.....


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 15 2005, 08:34 PM~3824876
> *Bring that elco to Black Sunday and find out!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO BLACK SUNDAY


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> HEY JUANDIK WERE YOU THE GUY ARGUING AT M/I PICNIC IN JULY
> [/q uot SO THAT WAS YOU


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2005, 11:37 AM~3782210
> *Don't even try bro we allready beat them twice and they still talking shit.
> [attachmentid=271122]
> *


another ...based on inches alone ...scince the blue one is cleaner then it was close so they win ...by your rules right?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 15 2005, 10:46 PM~3824978
> *Not really they lock up about the same. :biggrin:
> *



I am willing to bet that the batterires are farther away from the rear wheels which would make it easier to get up. :dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> > HEY JUANDIK WERE YOU THE GUY ARGUING AT M/I PICNIC IN JULY
> > [/q uot SO THAT WAS YOU
> 
> 
> well ok ... it was me :biggrin: and the rum was doin most of the talkin i was just the host "LOUD SPEAKER"


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2005, 02:43 AM~3824950
> *Still not even because the Cutlass only has 12 batteries not 14. :biggrin:
> *


But with your lead it's about even.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2005, 10:51 PM~3825025
> *well ok ... it was me  :biggrin: and the rum was doin most of the talkin i was just the host "LOUD SPEAKER"
> *



I finally get to watch it tonight after I get off work. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 08:54 PM~3825049
> *But with you lead it's about even.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Coming from the SHOP that has a car that STICKS.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

YOU TALK ABUOT THEM KC BOYS ARGUING I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GOING TO FIGHT AT THE PICNIK. JUST JOKING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 15 2005, 10:56 PM~3825070
> *YOU TALK ABUOT THEM KC BOYS ARGUING I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GOING TO FIGHT AT THE PICNIK.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   JUST JOKING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





yeah but it was with KC boyz it's not my fault. :biggrin: it was all cool until suburban swangin showed up. :0

plus i wouldn't let it come to a fight on my be half cause that ruins it...but some people were mad :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 02:41 AM~3824931
> *you always say it don't matter if it can drive and shit our is higher periiod .
> so here is your chance to be the "cleaner" car and both are street and shut the nay sayers up for good.both singles.
> *


Wrong homeboy they are the ones always changing the rules back some years ago my brothers car was way cleaner going up agianst there cars and they said looks didn't matter not us so then when there monte was a little cleaner they changed it to about being cleaner.And i don't care about the bitch nay sayers they are always going to talk shit.We aren't going because we going to vegas.black sunday is a small show compared to that.If they want us bring the cutluss to vegas.!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 02:58 AM~3825089
> *yeah but it was with KC boyz it's not my fault. :biggrin: it was all cool until suburban swangin showed up. :0
> 
> plus i wouldn't let it come to a fight on my be half cause that ruins it...but some people were mad :biggrin:
> *


I have that affect on haters! :0 :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 10:59 PM~3825091
> *Wrong homeboy they are the ones always changing the rules back some years ago my brothers car was way cleaner going up agianst there cars and they said looks didn't matter not us so then when there monte was a little cleaner they changed it to about being cleaner.And i don't care about the bitch nay sayers they are always going to talk shit.We aren't going because we going to vegas.black sunday is a small show compared to that.If they want us bring the cutluss to vegas.!
> *


yeah small show or not i would think your pride would be on the line scince this guy is basicly coming to you r back yard and shittin in it...but hey if you don't mind it then hey .....shitin on top of the world shit on top of the world.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 16 2005, 02:45 AM~3824975
> *and an open bed :biggrin:
> *


They never said that when they were hoppin there elco.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2005, 08:58 PM~3825089
> *yeah but it was with KC boyz it's not my fault. :biggrin: it was all cool until suburban swangin showed up. :0
> 
> plus i wouldn't let it come to a fight on my be half cause that ruins it...but some people were mad :biggrin:
> *


TRUE THAT WOULD RUIN IT.AND THATS NOT WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT .MAY BE WHEN I GET MY CAR DONE WE COULD GO FOR A CRUISE.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 08:03 PM~3825135
> *They never said that when they were hoppin there elco.
> *


no i am saying everyone is pointing out differences. i thought i would add my 2 cents


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 03:02 AM~3825124
> *yeah small show or not i would think your pride would be on the line scince this guy is basicly coming to you r back yard and shittin in it...but hey if you don't mind it then hey .....shitin on top of the world  shit on top of the world.
> *


Not really stl isn't my back yard,we put on the usac show and no one from stl showed up so it
s no big deal for us not to show up.And we are gooing to spend big money on this vegas trip so we can't waste money right before we go to vegas.And i'll hop you right now,oh wait no car and i'm sure you would'nt come here just to hopp.Little kid acking shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2005, 02:55 AM~3825061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Coming from the SHOP that has a car that STICKS.
> *


Is or shop still opened????????????Why yes,yes it is. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 16 2005, 03:15 AM~3825142
> *TRUE THAT WOULD RUIN IT.AND THATS NOT WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT .MAY BE WHEN I GET MY CAR DONE WE COULD GO FOR A CRUISE.
> *


Only person mad was you........and that gucci guy that got served!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 16 2005, 03:18 AM~3825157
> *no i am saying everyone is pointing out differences. i thought i would add my 2 cents
> *


The main difference is style MAJESTICS has it the rest don't.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 09:20 PM~3825178
> *Only person mad was you........and that gucci guy that got served!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU TALKING TO ME OR JUANDIK


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 11:18 PM~3825158
> *Not really stl isn't my back yard,we put on the usac show and no one from stl showed up so it
> s no big deal for us not to show up.And we are gooing to spend big money on this vegas trip so we can't waste money right before we go to vegas.And i'll hop you right now,oh wait no car and i'm sure you would'nt come here just to hopp.Little kid acking shit.
> *


well i guess scince you are sayin you guys arn't going ..i'll let the kat out the bag ...my car is done enogh to hop and jg got a 2 car for black sunday and we were bring ther pink monte with it's new rear shit and my regal for the singles
v8 13's12 batts it did 72 inches last week end..we were just keepi our mouths shut to sneek up on ya. well guess you ruined that.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 08:22 PM~3825191
> *The main difference is style MAJESTICS has it the rest don't.
> *


i love the elco.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 10:22 PM~3825191
> *The main difference is style MAJESTICS has it the rest don't.
> *



But I thought I seen your car says SouthSide on the trunk


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2005, 09:26 PM~3825223
> *well i guess scince you are sayin you guys arn't going ..i'll let the kat out the bag ...my car is done enogh to hop and jg got a 2 car for black sunday and we were bring ther pink monte with it's new rear shit and my regal for the singles
> v8 13's12 batts it did 72 inches last week end..we were just keepi our mouths shut to sneek up on ya. well guess you ruined that.
> *


YOU GUYS GOING TO BLACK SUNDAY


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 11:20 PM~3825178
> *Only person mad was you........and that gucci guy that got served!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



yeah and lets not forget about your boy you brought.? matt,was that what you said his name was?and trust me homeboy that was far from me being mad.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 15 2005, 10:26 PM~3825226
> *i love the elco.
> *



I like it to....its a REAL nice car.......its just not the highest single in the midwest....see that's not hating it is just stating the facts


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 15 2005, 11:28 PM~3825243
> *YOU GUYS GOING TO BLACK SUNDAY
> *


no.....i think we are just going to strip the cars and send the shit to get chromed .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 15 2005, 08:30 PM~3825267
> *I like it to....its a REAL nice car.......its just not the highest single in the midwest....see that's not hating it is just stating the facts
> *


it may not be but i bet it will be  well one of who knows what crazy things show and go will come up with next year :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2005, 09:29 PM~3825249
> *yeah and lets not forget about your boy you brought.? matt,was that what you said his name was?and trust me homeboy that was far from me being mad.
> *


SO SUBURBAN SWANGIN WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU BEING MAD


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 16 2005, 03:25 AM~3825213
> *ARE YOU TALKING TO ME OR JUANDIK
> *


Juandik bro why were you mad at me too????/ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 15 2005, 10:27 PM~3825239
> *But I thought I seen your car says SouthSide on the trunk
> *



well yes it does or no it dont???????? :dunno:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

NO BRO THAT CAR IS BAD ASS.I KNOW YOU WERE JUST JOKING WITH ME


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 11:33 PM~3825288
> *Juandik bro why were you mad at me too????/ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


which one were you?...i was talk shit and then there would be a wall of majestic in front of me so you really can't select your self out as being targeted.
i remember being face to face with a few fellows yappin but i am not sure you were one of them...
:thumbsup: 

everytime i saw you one the video you were behind me.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 03:26 AM~3825223
> *well i guess scince you are sayin you guys arn't going ..i'll let the kat out the bag ...my car is done enogh to hop and jg got a 2 car for black sunday and we were bring ther pink monte with it's new rear shit and my regal for the singles
> v8 13's12 batts it did 72 inches last week end..we were just keepi our mouths shut to sneek up on ya. well guess you ruined that.
> *


Thats cool homie you all should run it then.We don't play the secret game shit.our elco on the bumper will be in the 60's my double on the bumper in the 50's my bros on the bumper in the 60's and shawn is redoneing the monte so will see what he does and we have more that will be out next year.But i don't really care i'm going to party in vegas bro..you all going?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 03:39 AM~3825349
> *which one were you?...i was talk shit and then there would be a wall of majestic in front of me so you really can't select your self out as being targeted.
> i remember being face to face with a few fellows yappin but i am not sure you were one of them...
> :thumbsup:
> ...


I was talking to flaco homie. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 11:40 PM~3825356
> *Thats cool homie you all should run it then.We don't play the secret game shit.our elco on the bumper will be in the 60's my double on the bumper in the 50's my bros on the bumper in the 60's and shawn is redoneing the monte so will see what he does and we have more that will be out next year.But i don't really care i'm going to party in vegas bro..you all going?
> *


some of us are.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 03:30 AM~3825269
> *no.....i think we are just going to strip the cars and send the shit to get chromed .
> *


Know your learning.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 11:41 PM~3825365
> *I was talking to flaco homie. :biggrin:
> *


why would you say juandik to flaco?



Juandik bro why were you mad at me too????/

come on mayne you can't talk me in cirlces....and i have always had chrome on the shelf...nothing has changed.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 16 2005, 03:27 AM~3825239
> *But I thought I seen your car says SouthSide on the trunk
> *


Busted you were lookin at my car.Yeah it does thats a club me and my bro started along time ago.It's gettin re pianted this winter. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 03:39 AM~3825349
> *which one were you?...i was talk shit and then there would be a wall of majestic in front of me so you really can't select your self out as being targeted.
> i remember being face to face with a few fellows yappin but i am not sure you were one of them...
> :thumbsup:
> ...


Everyone was behind you your fat as fuck. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 11:46 PM~3825422
> *Everyone was behind you your fat as fuck. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL
> *


at least i don't have to carry a bucket to get "up" in a conversation







guess it wasn't a bucket this was sent to me in e mail some one got a pic of ya tryin to talk with the big dogg?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 10:44 PM~3825400
> *Busted you were lookin at my car.Yeah it does thats a club me and my bro started along time ago.It's gettin re pianted this winter. :biggrin:
> *




oooo shit you caught me :uh: ......well you also had that 30 second pan on YOUR car that says SOUTHSIDE in the new Truucha......and since you are in the Big M, I just found that wierd :scrutinize:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 16 2005, 03:48 AM~3825440
> *oooo shit you caught me  :uh: ......well you also had that 30 second pan on YOUR car that says SOUTHSIDE in the new Truucha......and since you are in the Big M, I just found that wierd  :scrutinize:
> *


I was in it alot.Damn thats tight!You trying to get me in trouble,it's not my car it's my friends car yeah,yeah thats the ticket. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 03:48 AM~3825436
> *at least i don't have to carry a bucket to get "up" in a conversation
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Yeah but i built it i built it.And your as round as i am tall.Fuck it i'm going to bed laters westside.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

if i stop eating i can get skinny can you stop eattin and get tall? :wave: 
good gat damn night ...do yo have to call your wife to slide the high chair back from the computer desk?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you really are a dik


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 11:03 PM~3825587
> *I was in it alot.Damn thats tight!You trying to get me in trouble,it's not my car it's my friends car yeah,yeah thats the ticket. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 04:07 AM~3825617
> *if i stop eating i can get skinny can you stop eattin and get tall? :wave:
> good gat damn night ...do yo have to call your wife to slide the high chair back from the computer desk?
> *


First off you can't stop eating, and second fuck being tall i'm happy being short and haveing nice shit.And nah i have your wife do that. :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 15 2005, 05:48 PM~3823989
> *Its actually my car but I'll let you hop it on the weekends.. :biggrin:
> *




hhahahaa thank you sir hahaha


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 08:22 PM~3825191
> *The main difference is style MAJESTICS has it the rest don't.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 16 2005, 04:42 AM~3825858
> *:uh:
> *


Come on bro i know you with the I but stop the hate.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 09:47 PM~3825890
> *Come on bro i know you with the I but stop the hate.
> *



dejavu...
:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 15 2005, 10:05 PM~3824637
> *sixone is the homie
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 02:41 PM~3822258
> *Like I said... You can't compare apples to oranges... if you guys were in l.a. you would know why people don't put good paint jobs and mold shit on their cars... its a car for straight weekend hopping... not every car show hopping...
> but yes, St. Louis did show me that the Midwest has some bad ass cars...
> *


Maybe its not because we don't drive them and hop them year round......... Maybe its because we take more pride in our cars because we are always looked down upon by our fellow west coast lowriders.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So who is trusty?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 16 2005, 07:04 AM~3826902
> *So who is trusty?
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Check this out!
:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204992


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 16 2005, 05:04 AM~3826902
> *So who is trusty?
> *



ITS A SMALL WORLD MIDWEST RYDER. EAST COAST DOIN' THAT MOST, ALL DAY LONG....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Sep 16 2005, 09:42 AM~3827727
> *ITS A SMALL WORLD MIDWEST RYDER. EAST COAST DOIN' THAT MOST, ALL DAY LONG....
> *


Damn that Trusty got me by the farkin nuts again. Quit postin my old car!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I thought it was really funny when suburban tried to pull up on pinky's bumper but to his dismay, :0 there was one in it, that was funny shit, you know people watching the video were like "what's that little fella doin" and thanks for wiping off my engine , that's a dirty mofo, stupid v-6 :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 03:44 AM~3825399
> *why would you say juandik to flaco?
> Juandik bro why were you mad at me too????/
> 
> ...


He asked me if i was talking to you or him so i said juandik then asked if he was mad at me too.There you go jaun got it now?And it belongs on a car not the shelf. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Sep 16 2005, 08:25 PM~3829095
> *I thought it was really funny when suburban tried to pull up on pinky's bumper but to his dismay,  :0 there was one in it, that was funny shit, you know people watching the video were like "what's that little fella doin"  and thanks for wiping off my engine , that's a dirty mofo, stupid v-6 :biggrin:
> *


Whats funny is how everyone takes a different view of the same thing because all i saw was juandik looking pretty foolish and the M puttin it down.And when you stepped on the gas i thought a honda was pullin into the pitt.Juan slammed the hood down fast so i guess he knew what that looked like.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2005, 12:08 AM~3831356
> *Whats funny is how everyone takes a different view of the same thing because all i saw was juandik looking pretty foolish and the M puttin it down.And when you stepped on the gas i thought a honda was pullin into the pitt.Juan slammed the hood down fast so i guess he knew what that looked like.
> *


maybe it was cause you were walkin up grabin all on j's car and i don't think we touched your shit..although i think i slaped some one shood ...not sure who's?
thought it was pinky


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 04:15 AM~3831382
> *maybe it was cause you were walkin up grabin all on j's car and i don't think we touched your shit..although i think i slaped some one shood ...not sure who's?
> thought it was pinky
> *


Maybe but you did try to spit your drink at my bro's car,it don't matter homie if you don't like me or us thats cool i know we've been puttin it down for a long time,and so have you guys with pinky.Be honest bro you didn't like me before you even met me just going by shit you were told about me right?What people don't seem to get is i really don't care what others think of me homie i am what i am,and i won't change for no one.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am what i am,and i won't change for no one.











well sorry then ...and did you like me before you met me?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 10:38 PM~3831496
> *i am what i am,and i won't change for no one.
> 
> 
> ...


NO>............................... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

and the judges say...........they will accept the answer from wsl63.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I hope you 2 never get along i love to see you both shittalk each other........

You 2 made that hop.........................Besides the cars...... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 04:38 AM~3831496
> *i am what i am,and i won't change for no one.
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you were cool with dan and that usally means i'm fucked allready but when you came up to me at the indy show i had no problem with you.I think i'll use that pic as a mural on my ride. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it's getting boring to me ..it will be good when i finally decide to take my car to a hop. :biggrin: casper is too cold and i can drive to indy soo we will see what happens.
.
.
.
.
.i am cool with every one i just choose to talk shit equaly and it just turns out they seem to have the same veiws as i do.......besides my name isn't JUANNICEGUY!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 17 2005, 04:47 AM~3831530
> *NO>............................... :biggrin:
> *


He's allright but your a fuckin ass hole. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2005, 10:56 PM~3831582
> *He's allright but your a fuckin ass hole. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: FAC you 2....................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

*** you two


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Do you have to call your wife to slide the high chair back from the computer desk? 

OMG.............................


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 04:58 AM~3831596
> **** you two
> *


Proves my piont more bullshit you heard for dork boy,i beat he told you that pisses me off,Wrong just more dork boy little kid shit.Talking about me to other people. :uh: Sad really.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2005, 01:09 AM~3831663
> *Proves my piont more bullshit you heard for dork boy,i beat he told you that pisses me off,Wrong just more dork boy little kid shit.Talking about me to other people. :uh: Sad really.
> *


DAN DIDN'T TELL ME THAT..........BUT IF YOU WANT THINK THAT IT'S COOL .


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Suburban Swingin and his best buddy Juandik........................Shittalking Masters.... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 05:14 AM~3831704
> *DAN DIDN'T TELL ME THAT..........BUT IF YOU WANT THINK THAT IT'S COOL .
> *


I never said dan damn you think he's a dork???????????????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It had to be him or another in his click and i don't care because it doesn't even begin to look like that. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 17 2005, 05:17 AM~3831724
> *Suburbin Swingin and his best buddy Juandik........................Shittalking Masters.... :biggrin:
> *


What are you doing with the tape on pause with me and juan on the screen,thats some messed up shit right there.You see my body gaurd over my shoulder.  
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2005, 11:20 PM~3831744
> *What are you doing with the tape on pause with me and juan on the screen,thats some messed up shit right there.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



No thats some funny shit right there............. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I AM FLIPPING HIM OFF EVEN IN THAT PICK.. :biggrin: I NEED ME TAPE FOOLS.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 05:22 AM~3831757
> *I AM FLIPPING HIM OFF EVEN IN THAT PICK.. :biggrin: I NEED ME TAPE FOOLS.
> *


Hater.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 16 2005, 11:22 PM~3831757
> *I AM FLIPPING HIM OFF EVEN IN THAT PICK.. :biggrin: I NEED ME TAPE FOOLS.
> *


 :roflmao: Your Number One............. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 17 2005, 05:25 AM~3831775
> *:roflmao: Your Number One............. :biggrin:
> *


I know i am,you all are fools i'm out. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2005, 01:23 AM~3831766
> *Hater.
> *



you musta been having withdrawls...you havent typed the word HATER in like 3 minutes.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey you guys the picnic is already over save it for next one


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 17 2005, 02:11 AM~3832038
> *:wave:
> *


sup timdog :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 17 2005, 02:16 AM~3832071
> *Hey you guys the picnic is already over save it for next one
> *


haha nim hiis is just winding down for the winter season.....just wait it'll get silent and then when casper comes round it'll start again.then stop until indy then it's on for the next season of yappin.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2005, 09:17 PM~3824733
> *No interior ,no motor,no sterio yup thats your style.Don't get madd it's been 3 years since it's been out finish it allready?I thought you all did 2 month biuld ups? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


The interior was clean factory, stock lincoln interior are nice right? The motor only has 68,000 original miles on it, also lincolns are not hot rods. And it always good highs in it with a cd player. Two month build ups when we all work together on a car, for most part I like to do everything I can myself, plus I just been really lazy :biggrin: With all that said I think I can beat the five year mark and have a hell of alot more done to it. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:wave: i love lay it low.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 08:34 PM~3835150
> *:wave: i love lay it low.....
> *


I hate it because you can't put Lambo doors on a 63 without everyone talking shit about it. :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

you guys forgetting some rides. UCE milwaukee holding it down! :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 17 2005, 10:47 PM~3835229
> *you guys forgetting some rides.  UCE milwaukee holding it down! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: damn right uce


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 07:34 PM~3835150
> *:wave: i love lay it low.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 17 2005, 06:41 PM~3833428
> *The interior was clean factory, stock lincoln interior are nice right?  The motor only has 68,000 original miles on it, also lincolns are not hot rods.  And it always good highs in it with a cd player.  Two month build ups when we all work together on a car, for most part I like to do everything I can myself, plus I just been really lazy :biggrin: With all that said I think I can beat the five year mark and have a hell of alot more done to it. :0
> *


 :cheesy: If it's leather than yes. :biggrin: Bro i know you won't agree with this but iwas talking to jamie not you.Dan and now jamie are the ones always starting this shit.I'm sure both of your rides will be nice laters justin.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just say no to red piping on silver interiors in the 05


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2005, 02:54 PM~3836672
> *just say no to red piping on silver interiors in the 05
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Send me my color bar allready :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yes to d's no to c's


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2005, 03:02 PM~3836686
> *yes to d's no to c's
> *


I get it, i get it, i get it.Rich told me the same thing,now send me my color bar the moneys on the way monday.............................................. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2005, 08:08 AM~3836702
> *I get it, i get it, i get it.Rich told me the same thing,now send me my color bar the moneys on the way monday.............................................. :biggrin:
> *


listen to your elders :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 18 2005, 04:15 PM~3836875
> *listen to your elders :biggrin:
> *


Shit i'm 32 who much elder are you then me. :biggrin: :biggrin: I still think red would look good. :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2005, 10:53 PM~3840999
> *Shit i'm 32 who much elder are you then me. :biggrin:  :biggrin: I still think red would look good. :0
> *


ABOUT 10 YEARS,AND IM STILL TALLER THAN YOU


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 20 2005, 07:17 PM~3850939
> *ABOUT 10 YEARS,AND IM STILL TALLER THAN YOU
> *


Not by much just like 2 feet. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2005, 10:53 PM~3840999
> *Shit i'm 32 who much elder are you then me. :biggrin:  :biggrin: I still think red would look good. :0
> *



damn your 5 years older than me LOL but you midwest people grow slower :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2005, 12:05 AM~3852905
> *damn your 5 years older than me LOL but you midwest people grow slower  :biggrin:
> *


Yes i am listen to your elders red interior looks good!Everyone with the short jokes,Damn i'm glad it doesn't bother me!!!!!!I may be short but i'm big in this game.     :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

back to the topic at hand


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHO'S THE GOOFY wHITE DUDE HOPPING THE LAST CAR??????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

the green car that shorty built is a single I think....I like it....real CLEAN


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 21 2005, 10:55 AM~3857246
> *WHO'S THE GOOFY wHITE DUDE HOPPING THE LAST CAR??????
> *


better than the goofy black dude not sending parts


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 21 2005, 05:24 PM~3860265
> *better than the goofy black dude not sending parts
> *


I'M NOT GOOFY AND ANSWER YOUR PHONE!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i wasnt talking about you and you didnt answer yours. remember i work and i was in the booth


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 20 2005, 07:16 PM~3852977
> *Yes i am listen to your elders red interior looks good!Everyone with the short jokes,Damn i'm glad it doesn't bother me!!!!!!I may be short but i'm a big MOUTH in this game.         :biggrin: j/k
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2005, 07:05 PM~3852905
> *damn your 5 years older than me LOL but you midwest people grow slower  :biggrin:
> *



that explains why I am so Tall and everyone here is so short..... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 22 2005, 12:00 PM~3863326
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up my boys back.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 21 2005, 05:43 PM~3860433
> *i wasnt talking about you and you didnt answer yours. remember i work and i was in the booth
> *


  I WORK TOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 22 2005, 11:20 AM~3864246
> *  I WORK TOO!!!!!!!!!
> *


Quit wearing your headphones when u mop so you can hear the phone ring.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 22 2005, 02:21 PM~3866698
> *Quit wearing your headphones when u mop so you can hear the phone ring.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hit him on his beeper


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2005, 05:25 PM~3866719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hit him on his beeper
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 22 2005, 03:21 PM~3866698
> *Quit wearing your headphones when u mop so you can hear the phone ring.
> *


TAKE CARE OF MY SONS FAT ASS! HOPE THE HURRICANE SWEEPS YOUR ASS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!! MAYBE YOUR FAT ASS CAN BE THE HURRICANE BLOCKER?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

KISS MY ASS NICK! I MEAN RYAN JR.!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 23 2005, 08:53 AM~3871548
> *TAKE CARE OF MY SONS FAT ASS! HOPE THE HURRICANE SWEEPS YOUR ASS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!  MAYBE YOUR FAT ASS CAN BE THE HURRICANE BLOCKER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
huricane blocker lol lol
ryan :uh:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 23 2005, 11:53 AM~3871548
> *TAKE CARE OF MY SONS FAT ASS! HOPE THE HURRICANE SWEEPS YOUR ASS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!  MAYBE YOUR FAT ASS CAN BE THE HURRICANE BLOCKER?
> *


just bring your bigg ass head this way, it'll stop the hurricane and make any future ones go away also. Hell u ain't even gotta leave SD, just tilt your head a lil to the East...



































Do it for the kids, Head... Lean your cabeza towards TX


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2005, 02:31 PM~3872505
> *just bring your bigg ass head this way, it'll stop the hurricane and make any future ones go away also. Hell u ain't even gotta leave SD, just tilt your head a lil to the East...
> Do it for the kids, Head... Lean your cabeza towards TX
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2005, 01:31 PM~3872505
> *just bring your bigg ass head this way, it'll stop the hurricane and make any future ones go away also. Hell u ain't even gotta leave SD, just tilt your head a lil to the East...
> Do it for the kids, Head... Lean your cabeza towards TX
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I wanna be the first to thank Big Scotty aka "Head" thanks to his last minute head lean, Tx wasn't hit as hard by Hurricane Rita as first expected. Now Head needs everyone's prayers, apparently he hurt his neck trying to hold up that big ass cabeza of his and now has to wear a brace for the next few weeks.






Thanks Head from your TEXAS homies...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 21 2005, 06:24 PM~3860265
> *better than the goofy black dude not sending parts
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what are we talkin bout now :dunno:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 12:42 PM~3965926
> *what are we talkin bout now :dunno:
> *


Since this is a lowrider site, I would guess lowriders.... :dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 8 2005, 01:43 PM~3965929
> *Since this is a lowrider site, I would guess lowriders.... :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: man go to work. aint you got the same fucked up dispatcher that I do :dunno:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 12:45 PM~3965934
> *:roflmao: man go to work. aint you got the same fucked up dispatcher that I do :dunno:
> *


Shittttttt.....Last week I had 3190mi. homeboy. I deserve some time off.....fuck them bitches....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 8 2005, 01:48 PM~3965948
> *Shittttttt.....Last week I had 3190mi. homeboy. I deserve some time off.....fuck them bitches....
> *


I had nothing but PPG loads last week, all drop and hooks. This week, I gotta nice check :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 12:50 PM~3965962
> *This week, I gotta nice check :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 8 2005, 02:00 PM~3966001
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


u take pics of the Volvslo yet


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 01:05 PM~3966020
> *u take pics of the Volvslo yet
> *


Lol. Nah, probably won't.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2005, 02:51 PM~3788991
> *HOPPER FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO COMING SOON
> *


dayum,i wanna see pics of that when its done,thats it im goin midwest.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 8 2005, 02:11 PM~3966047
> *Lol. Nah, probably won't.
> *


how the fuck u get stuck with that damn thing anyways? fuckin slow ass pieces of shit :angry:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 01:17 PM~3966085
> *how the fuck u get stuck with that damn thing anyways? fuckin slow ass pieces of shit :angry:
> *


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 01:17 PM~3966085
> *how the fuck u get stuck with that damn thing anyways? fuckin slow ass pieces of shit :angry:
> *


Thats funny cause I pass Freightshakers all the time... :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

who is the master of the streets


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 18 2005, 03:07 PM~4023870
> *who is the master of the streets
> *


 :wave: 70+


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 02:16 PM~4023917
> *:wave:  70+
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: putting it down for the midwest and the big "M" your the man nim


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 01:31 PM~4024009
> *thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2005, 03:16 PM~4023917
> *:wave:  70+
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 18 2005, 04:49 PM~4024645
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


FUCK YOU HOE-MIE :angry:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 18 2005, 04:49 PM~4024645
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


man your worst then a girl first you pm me now you dissing me man :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK :biggrin: 


http://www.advancedsatellites.com/BLVDPIC.wmv


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 12 2005, 09:12 PM~4192592
> *CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK :biggrin:
> http://www.advancedsatellites.com/BLVDPIC.wmv
> *


I like it how about this one? :biggrin: 

http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 13 2005, 01:28 AM~4195462
> *I like it how about this one? :biggrin:
> 
> http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv
> *


Thats a bad ass video homie the world is ours :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 12:50 PM~3965962
> *I had nothing but PPG loads last week, all drop and hooks. This week, I gotta nice check :biggrin:
> *


You go to PPG in Oak Creek, WI? I work there..........


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

MIDWEST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Nov 13 2005, 09:14 PM~4198844
> *MIDWEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


enjoy your truck homie hope to see it soon.if you didn't get it I was going to pick it up you beat me by 1 day


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 13 2005, 09:59 AM~4196456
> *Thats a bad ass video homie the world is ours  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 14 2005, 01:49 PM~4201384
> *:scrutinize:
> *


OK half ours. :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 14 2005, 06:49 AM~4201384
> *:scrutinize:
> *


So now it's a phrase ya'll only use "***** PLEASE"


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADMEXZICAN_@Nov 14 2005, 09:06 AM~4201855
> *So now it's a phrase ya'll only use "***** PLEASE"
> 
> *



We been using it... :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 14 2005, 08:49 AM~4201384
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:0 its for all the lowriders LOL sup homie that was a good one


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2005, 10:16 AM~4201901
> *:0  its for all the lowriders LOL sup homie that was a good one
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 14 2005, 11:19 AM~4201923
> *
> *


Q-VO MR. GOTTI hows the family in the far north doing?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2005, 10:23 AM~4201938
> *Q-VO MR. GOTTI hows the family in the far north doing?
> *


All good primo all good thanx for asking.........  

I know the BIG "M'z" doing good huh  saw the pics and video from Florida :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2005, 09:16 AM~4201901
> *:0  sup homie that was a good one
> *



No doubt...!

just keepin it REAL.. as you would say! :tongue:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 14 2005, 11:25 AM~4201947
> *All good primo all good thanx for asking.........
> 
> I know the BIG "M'z" doing good huh    saw the pics and video from Florida :0
> *


yea we tring to stay on top of thing next year will be better hopefully will have some back up so we don't beat on the same cars all year round Alex and I kept it going


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

DAMN TAT 63 IS SO CLEAN YOUVE DONE IT AGAIN THE BIG R.O. ANOTHER CLEAN HOPPER


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 11 2005, 02:58 PM~3793875
> *This may be true on the west coast...But another Midwest unwritten rule....CLEAN.....A clean car with chrome and paint & most important STYLE doing 50's will be talked about......a car doing 80's/90's with no paint or chrome is easly forgotten
> I have heard of a few more midwest cars comming out next season....and I think this side of the map just may get a little more respect as car builders    :biggrin:
> *


weve got 3 sick projects that will be done by june....the midwest aint seen sheeat yet..Puttin the Twin Cities on the map....


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

midwest [attachmentid=373860]


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2005, 10:27 AM~4201954
> *yea we tring to stay on top of thing next year will be better hopefully will have some back up so we don't beat on the same cars all year round Alex and I kept it going
> *


ttt


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

---83 coupe coming out next year from michigan be ready :biggrin:


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

MIDWEST #1 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6605016
> *MIDWEST #1 :biggrin:
> *


WEST COAST #1, WE STARTED THIS LOWRIDING SHIT AND THIS THE MOTHERFUKING THANKS WE GET ...........HELLO!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sup to all the midwest riders :wave:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 21 2006, 12:01 AM~6605479
> *WEST COAST #1, WE STARTED THIS LOWRIDING SHIT AND THIS THE MOTHERFUKING THANKS WE GET ...........HELLO!
> *


YOU GUYS CAN STILL BE #1 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but just , UNTILL WE ROLL IN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

dont think so, west coast will always be on top ,so keep dreamin,everyone knows midwest jocks the west cause we are the best!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 21 2006, 12:54 AM~6605809
> *dont think so, west coast will always be on top ,so keep dreamin,everyone knows midwest jocks the west cause we are the best!
> *



ahahhahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahhaahaa ,, :roflmao: ..OK



WEST COAST DOES HAVE SOME VERY TIGHT SHIT THATS FOR SURE ....



MIDWEST still # 1 ..... come get YOU some ! :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats up Pitbull :wave:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 21 2006, 01:02 AM~6605846
> *whats up Pitbull :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 20 2006, 05:03 PM~6605856
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


shit man getting ready for next year


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Us too


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 21 2006, 01:46 AM~6606157
> *shit man getting ready for next year
> *


herd that , nows the time ...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats up to all the midwest riders and haters :wave:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

What up homie?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

FUCK THE HATERS


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Toe Knee wassup


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

WHERE THEM MIDWEST HATERS AT? COME ON, SHOW YOURSELVES!!!


----------

